# For Reps Sake!



## Derideo_Te (Jun 25, 2014)

Since the Rep Frog thread is in the FZ and the OP is proposing shutting it down I am opening something similar here in the Lounge where no snarkiness is allowed.


Rules are simple.

1. I will rep anyone who posts in this thread at least once on the condition that they must rep everyone else who posts here at least once too.

2. I only have 20 rep/day so please be patient if it takes me (and others) a while to get around to you.

3. This is supposed to be fun.

4. Feel free to rep up to 3 other posters per day and you can rotate which 3 you pick each day. 

5. This thread belongs to USMB to do with as they wish.

6. Remember that this is supposed to be having fun with reps. Please abide by the Lounge rules. (See below.)

Thank you

Peace
DT



> Remember folks, the USMB Lounge is not a place to push an agenda, exclude certain groups/members, flame, fight, bicker, neg or talk politics/religion. It's a lounge to relax and enjoy the USMB community via off-topic threads and posts.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/8563677-post1.html


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Deri! LTNS. Sorry..can't rep ya or anyone else, but I can thank ya!


----------



## KissMy (Jun 25, 2014)

I like this thread already!!!!!!!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, DT, Count me in so long as it stays cordial.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds cool to me.  I'll start off rep frog.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 25, 2014)

Dang napped out of reps. I get you all soon.


----------



## westwall (Jun 25, 2014)

And so it begins.


----------



## MHunterB (Jun 25, 2014)

Not only begins, but continues.........  : ))  


'Samatter - you gotta problem with that?   (Just got off the phone with my Sis in Jersey, couldja tell?)


----------



## MHunterB (Jun 25, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Thanks, DT, Count me in so long as it stays cordial.



What if it gets bRANDY?   Or has just a little wine?


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Since the Rep Frog thread is in the FZ and the OP is proposing shutting it down I am opening something similar here in the Lounge where no snarkiness is allowed.
> 
> 
> Rules are simple.
> ...



I was going to the other place in the evening just to give rep away but I had also heard that some were padding their rep and then negging people.  What if there are people that I just don't want to rep because I know they do that?

It's the principle of the thing, I don't neg and I don't want to help others do it.  I do like to rep people tho.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

I never got negged when I was on the other thread, and people were just being nice and friendly, until someone decided they didn't like me and were going to accuse me of cheating!  I don't know how anyone cheats on a thread.....oh well, he never could explain it...

I'm out of rep today....but I play fair....


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I never got negged when I was on the other thread, and people were just being nice and friendly, until someone decided they didn't like me and were going to accuse me of cheating!  I don't know how anyone cheats on a thread.....oh well, he never could explain it...
> 
> I'm out of rep today....but I play fair....



I don't think they would neg you or me, we have a lot of rep.  They neg people who have very little and they are the ones I don't want to encourage.

I will pos rep people here, I like and want to support Deri's thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 25, 2014)

Watch out for the people that use these threads to pad their rep so they can neg and withstand negs. See the rep frog thread for an example.

I will rep the rest of you any time.

And yes, I'm making a big deal out of this for the principle of the thing as well.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2014)

I rep you.

Oh. Wait. That's not how this works. That's not how any of this works.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Since the Rep Frog thread is in the FZ and the OP is proposing shutting it down I am opening something similar here in the Lounge where no snarkiness is allowed.
> ...



I have a policy. I never rep anyone I know to be a consistent negger. I rep for good will, and don't want to see that used as a weapon on another otherwise I see my reps to them as a waste.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 25, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I didn't even know you've ever repped anyone. _Period_.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 25, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Of course I do. And those reps are then used to rep others. I rep liberals and conservatives, alike, and the trickle down effect is noticeable.  
_
A rising tide lifts all boats?  _


----------



## Grandma (Jun 25, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I have a policy. I never rep anyone I know to be a consistent negger. I rep for good will, and don't want to see that used as a weapon on another otherwise I see my reps to them as a waste.
> ...



She's repped me.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 25, 2014)

Okay, I repped:
KissMy
Intolerant
MHunterB
Shart Attack.

I shy away from repping anyone with more than 10,000, since they don't really need it. Also, I'm not going to rep someone that makes no effort to get along with me, even when I extend the olive branch.

Otherwise, it's all good.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 25, 2014)

Well said G. M.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 25, 2014)

I rarely neg, so I was sorry to hear that the Rep Frog thread had turned ugly. My rep count did increase by about four thousand, but I didn't go around negging people because I could better withstand the return neg.

Thanks for giving us a new thread, D-T!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 26, 2014)

I love everybody but I'm out of rep. Got some of yas.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 26, 2014)

what about mass negging.....how many of you do that....mass negging is when a bunch gang up on one posters....done by many in this thread.....just keeping it civil and real....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> what about mass negging.....how many of you do that....mass negging is when a bunch gang up on one posters....done by many in this thread.....just keeping it civil and real....



I can't speak for others but I can share my own approach towards repping and negging.

For starters I want to thank everyone who was generous enough to pos rep me. Without all of your reps I simply would not have the rep that I have today. Your generosity is my inspiration to pass my rep along to others. Like AA I rep across the political spectrum. I spread my rep amongst new posters and regulars. 

When it comes to negging it wasn't that long ago that I was a noob and was negged just for expressing my opinion. I was never "gang negged" but I gather that has happened to others. What I quickly learned about negging was that it always reflected poorly on the poster doing the negging. They could not refute my position and instead were striking out in anger and frustration. 

So I opted to formulate my own approach to negging. If I am negged I will always return the favor. In the rare event that I ever do neg anyone I expect them to do the  same and harbor no ill will if they do. But I will never neg anyone merely for expressing their opinion. They have a right to their opinion and whether I agree or not I respect their right to it so I so I will never neg anyone for doing so. However there is a caveat here. Certain "opinions" are not genuine in my opinion. They are deliberate and malicious attempts to flame. When that becomes nothing more than an attempt to denigrate either myself or another poster I will provide a clear warning that if that disrespectful behavior persists I won't tolerate it and will neg the poster concerned. Fortunately the behavior rarely persists.

To me the USMB is about having respect for each other and our diverse outlooks. We can disagree without being disagreeable. I believe that this thread, and it's predecessor, serve a useful purpose in giving posters who could use a little help getting started and finding their feet a way to build up a little confidence buffer for themselves so they can suffer the slings and arrows of the political forums without the fear that there was nothing they could do to help themselves. 

So this thread is about sharing, generosity, respect, hope and encouragement irrespective of who you are and where you stand. What happens outside the Lounge stays outside the Lounge. What happens in this thread is the opportunity to give something back in my opinion.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 26, 2014)

A new day begun peacefully.


----------



## MHunterB (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey, I'm in no mood to fight with anyone:  we just got paid : ))  Well, the husbank did, at any rate......me, I just look after the money after it comes in.

I repped someone here.......and if y'all are not careful, I could do it again, too!


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 26, 2014)

jwb was here


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I never got negged when I was on the other thread, and people were just being nice and friendly, until someone decided they didn't like me and were going to accuse me of cheating!  I don't know how anyone cheats on a thread.....oh well, he never could explain it...
> 
> I'm out of rep today....but I play fair....



.. you have my sympathy...


----------



## KissMy (Jun 26, 2014)

Wahooo! I finally got over 3000!!!!

Repped nearly everyone here & I'm out.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 26, 2014)

I've given out to much rep with in 24 hours. Have to fuel up hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 26, 2014)

"In it to win it like Eiserman," as Kid Rock would say.


----------



## Wake (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah, I don't like the neg game either. It can get ugly.

Ribbit.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy Friday friends and neighbors!


----------



## MHunterB (Jun 27, 2014)

It's Friday already?  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

I got Wake and KissMy.....happy rep to you...


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 27, 2014)

And a nice Friday to all.....


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 27, 2014)

Freaky Friday rep frog ribbit.


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 27, 2014)

off for vacation.  got a few people i owed and a few others.  everybody enjoy the weekend.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, here we are, it's the start of the weekend.  I don't know about you folks but it seems I'm,,,,,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUuSvJhZXfQ&feature=kp]Loverboy Working for the Weekend - YouTube[/ame]
While working for the weekend, I repped as many of the "working for the weekend warriors" I could.


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 27, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Well, here we are, it's the start of the weekend.  I don't know about folks but it seems I'm,,,,,
> 
> Loverboy Working for the Weekend - YouTube
> While working for the weekend, I repped as many of the "working for the weekend warriors" I could.



Meh, the weekend, when my workweek really starts...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 27, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> what about mass negging.....how many of you do that....mass negging is when a bunch gang up on one posters....done by many in this thread.....just keeping it civil and real....




That's not nice, I very rarely neg anyone, it is waste of time. I pos rep a lot. I used to rarely rep, now I think good behavior is best rewarded.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Who are you people making me give out all my rep? LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Who are you people making me give out all my rep? LOL



Is your lipstick on yet ?


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

I seem to have misplaced it!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I seem to have misplaced it!



pity----need help looking for it ?


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmm...are you offering?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Hmm...are you offering?



I'll offer a honest description of what it looks like


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

*rubs hands*


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I rep you.
> 
> Oh. Wait. That's not how this works. That's not how any of this works.



Lol I love that commercial! I especially love it when she sets her teacup in her cd drive.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> *rubs hands*



you're gonna need em


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

I am sure I will.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I am sure I will.



to put the lipstick on with, of course


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


>



Focus Noomi , do you even remember why you're looking for it ?


----------



## GWV5903 (Jun 28, 2014)

The rep is gone...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I cannot remember. You distract me.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



lol  sorry


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

GWV5903 said:


> The rep is gone...



Mine too. I have none left to give.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay, I got another bunch of people. I'll be back after 24 hours or so...


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > The rep is gone...
> ...



thanks a lot


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Sorry!



no biggie---lipstick is better


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

I actually never wear it.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I actually never wear it.



damn-----you tricked us


----------



## Noomi (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 28, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I actually never wear it.



Do you know Australian Lynn Gilmartin? She is a riot.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 28, 2014)

Got 5 or 6 of yas. How in the world can I be out of rep already? Sonsabitches.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 28, 2014)

Just repped a bunch of people until I ran out of rep.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

I got AquaAthena, MHunterB and Kiwiman today.....will get some new ones tomorrow....have a great Saturday, everyone....


----------



## MHunterB (Jun 28, 2014)

I think I got a few of you - but I haven't had my second cuppa yet, so who really knows?  It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood here.........  Hope your neighborhood is lovely, too!


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 28, 2014)

This thread is turning out to be pretty good.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 28, 2014)

Emptied my reps out for the day, I think I got most everyone, but I'll go through it later and see who I missed.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Wake (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 28, 2014)

Done the three I could today!

Now I need a nap.


----------



## Intolerant (Jun 28, 2014)

Rep Saturday.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 28, 2014)

I believe I have gotten everyone, some twice, if not let me know.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 29, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Done the three I could today!
> 
> Now I need a nap.



I broked the rules.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 29, 2014)

Have repped quite a few in this thread. Will get to others when I have more rep;  right now I don't have any.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jun 29, 2014)

A penguin had to take his car for engine repair.

 The mechanic told the penguin to leave his car with him for about two hours, to find out whats wrong.

 The penguin goes across the street to a grocery store, climbs into a freezer and ate vanilla ice cream.

 When the two hours was up the penguin went back to the garage to find out what happened to his car.

 When the penguin entered the garage, the mechanic looked at him and said, "Looks like you blew a seal."

 The penguin replied, "NO way, thats vanilla ice-cream!"


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 29, 2014)

Noomi said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Done the three I could today!
> ...



Broke or just bent them a little?


----------



## KissMy (Jun 29, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



I usually follow the lounge rules until I get a few drinks in me, then all bets are off.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2014)

I didn't rep anyone.  I don't neg anyone.  Never have and never will.

I rep people on threads were I believe they had something useful to say.  I probably rep more people for Great Music than anything else.

I do believe someone needs to start a clinic on how to stop people addicted to rep points.

Just passing through with a drive by post.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ScBNkXaJk]Terri Clark - Better Things To Do - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> I didn't rep anyone.  I don't neg anyone.  Never have and never will.
> 
> I rep people on threads were I believe they had something useful to say.  I probably rep more people for Great Music than anything else.
> 
> ...



.. It was all fun and games until you showed up.....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't rep anyone.  I don't neg anyone.  Never have and never will.
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



They're out of control...they're

[ame=http://youtu.be/Bl4dEAtxo0M]Van Halen- Runnin' with the devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Great Tune..........


----------



## FireFly (Jun 29, 2014)

Deregulation of rep control. Me likes it!

I'll rep all I can on here.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

dedicated to Eagle1462010.. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/1WuLtOQ0BCk]Gospel de la Ciudad Sin Nombre / No Name City gospel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 29, 2014)

No Name City meets Godzilla................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T65rW_SIzg0]Blue Oyster Cult Godzilla - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB (Jun 29, 2014)

OMIGAWD!   I came over here, repped a few folks - and now I'm OUT!!!!   I'm out of reps............  : ((


..........but it was for a good cause, right?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 29, 2014)

Got 4 of you.....you know who you are....then ran out.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 29, 2014)

I think eagle1462010 should be spanked with a deluge of positive rep.



He needs to be taught a lesson and consumed by the Dark Side...


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 29, 2014)

Got all I could in good conscience.  Now off to do more packing.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 29, 2014)

ok...this time I got a bunch of yas


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2014)

You know who you are.

And I will catch the rest when I am rep reloaded.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 29, 2014)

Outa rep.  

But ah dun did mah duteh.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

Got a few. Repped out for a few hours.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jun 29, 2014)

Rep-a-mania


----------



## GWV5903 (Jun 29, 2014)

I ran out again...


----------



## Noomi (Jun 30, 2014)

I still have to wait to reload. You guys might be waiting a couple of days as I may not be online later.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 30, 2014)

Just repped a bunch.  Hoping to hear from y'all soon.


----------



## Noomi (Jun 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Bent until they broke. Does that count?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 30, 2014)

Have done all I can for the day - will be leaving soon and visiting only occasionally for several weeks as I enjoy a totally undeserved vacation in other lands.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reps everyone.  My rep has just about doubled in just over a week.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 30, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Thanks for the reps everyone.  My rep has just about doubled in just over a week.



The system works for you! 

Don't forget to pay it forward.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 30, 2014)

Ah ben busy an now ah bees outa rep.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 1, 2014)

Got everyone on this page. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 1, 2014)

It's GONE - it's all GONE!!!   

Oooooooooops, I did it again:  I repped my l'il heart out and now, now there's NOTHING left : ((

I want the whole board to know:  I'm officially jealous of Henry - but I hope he has a fabulous time!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks one and all to those who share rep. If I haven't gotten you back yet, I most certainly will and then some. I hope everyone has a great 4th of July holiday. Here's a photo of a Mexican Grey Wolf to enjoy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 1, 2014)

I've repped until I'm outta rep!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the reps everyone.

I'm reppin til I run out.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 1, 2014)

I repped everyone on this page.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 1, 2014)

ooooh...that felt good but I'm out for now.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 1, 2014)

Just used it all up again.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 1, 2014)

So it's not Tuesday afternoon anymore.  Well, just pretend it is!  I love this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPLWBhNW3FM]Moody Blues - Tuesday Afternoon (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 1, 2014)

Been super busy the past few days.  Thanks for all that repped me.  I just repped twenty folks back.  

My post count went way down when my company told us that we can't visit social sites on company computers.  Plus I've been working some extreme hours.  When I come home my mind is numb and all I want to do is play Fallout 3.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2014)

Only able to get Derideo_Te, Noomi and Boedicca tonight.....tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 2, 2014)

You lot need to post more in this thread, I need to rep people!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks to all who have returned my reps.  Remember, I can't rep the same post twice, so put a new post here, in this thread, so I can rep you again. 
At the moment, however, I'm all out of reps.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 2, 2014)

I still have a few to give out, just no posts to rep!


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 2, 2014)

I need more post too rep!!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 2, 2014)

Noomi said:


> You lot need to post more in this thread, I need to rep people!



done!


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 2, 2014)

In the game.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. Shart, you miss out because I am apparently out. Already.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 2, 2014)

You don't only have to rep posts in this thread, Noomi! 

Just click on their name and select "All Posts By....." brings up a list of all of their posts.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 2, 2014)

Long distamce rep from Swizerland (today) for all those I could.

See ya later....or now and again, anyway, for the next several weeks.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 2, 2014)

Happy July 2ond.  Time for the Aliens to attack.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry, folks, couldn't rep anyone tonight...either too soon or tried same posts twice.  Please forgive my not sending out my regular thanks, very slow internet here and, besides, I'm all worn out!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 2, 2014)

Just repped a bunch of folks here. Now I'm out again.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 2, 2014)

Gettin' folks as the can of spinach slowly opens ...


----------



## boedicca (Jul 2, 2014)

Ah done be outta reps.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 2, 2014)

Is everyone just aiming for a hundred thousand reps by playing a game? I'm truly trying to figure this out. Because if I fall behind a batch of left wing losers with a quizillion rep points who could neg me down to nothing, well hell's bells I'll get my ass in every thread that's giving out free rep just so I have a defense mechanism.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 2, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Is everyone just aiming for a hundred thousand reps by playing a game? I'm truly trying to figure this out. Because if I fall behind a batch of left wing losers with a quizillion rep points who could neg me down to nothing, well hell's bells I'll get my ass in every thread that's giving out free rep just so I have a defense mechanism.



I'll save your  ass if necessary


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 2, 2014)

Just in case anyone might happen to want to rep me........


................ I've been keeping busy with Bob and Sharty and a few others here : ))


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2014)

Repped everyone on this page! 

ALL GLORY TO REPNOTOAD!


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 2, 2014)

Kinky!   : ))


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> You don't only have to rep posts in this thread, Noomi!
> 
> Just click on their name and select "All Posts By....." brings up a list of all of their posts.



But that's very time consuming.  

It's a lot easier if people just post something short in here.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> You don't only have to rep posts in this thread, Noomi!
> 
> Just click on their name and select "All Posts By....." brings up a list of all of their posts.



Ooh, I was just listing the ones I rep here.....I always rep 20 people....thanks for clarifying it.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Tonight I was only able to rep Grandma, BobPlumb, Firefly, Esmeralda, Kiwiman and DriftingSand....all here in this thread....


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 3, 2014)

Had my best day here yet. Got everyone on this page.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Is everyone just aiming for a hundred thousand reps by playing a game? I'm truly trying to figure this out. Because if I fall behind a batch of left wing losers with a quizillion rep points who could neg me down to nothing, well hell's bells I'll get my ass in every thread that's giving out free rep just so I have a defense mechanism.



You have my solemn word that I will never try to neg you "down to nothing" even if you do think that I am a "left wing loser"! 

This is about sharing rep and besides, you aren't allowed to neg in the Lounge threads.  Technically you aren't allowed to bring up politics either but we can let this one slide since you are still trying to figure this out. 

So pull up a comfy chair and make yourself at home. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 3, 2014)

Now you sees me - now you don't!

Got a few while able to use the internet from where I am just now!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 3, 2014)

I just repped the whole page. Happy 4th tomorrow everyone.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 3, 2014)

Rep is like age.....it's just a number.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 3, 2014)

Rep frog.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 4, 2014)

*Happy 4th of July Everyone....*

Long live the USA.....







Was able to get BobPlumb, KissMy, Derideo_Te and JWBooth....enjoy....


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Fourth : ))


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> You lot need to post more in this thread, I need to rep people!



Happy 4th! (Don't drink and drive.)

Noomi, you need to follow your own advice.

Others need to follow Noomi's advice: post more in this thread.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy, happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9382456 said:
			
		

> Happy, happy 4th everyone!!



Thanks. You too. As bad as she may be at the moment America is STILL the greatest nation on earth to live in and we're all blessed to have been born here.  Have a great 4th.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 4, 2014)

Okay -- I got shart, Noomi, GWV, Cafe', Professor, BobPlumb, Chuckt, westwall, Mertex, Bloodrock, Ropey, Freewill, Kosh, jon_berzerk, tinydancer, RWHeathen, JakeStarkey & Esmerelda (and two earlier this morning whom I've already forgotten -- getting old sucks).


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 4, 2014)

Wishing you all a Happy 4th of July


Long May She Wave ~~~~
Enjoy the Day


----------



## boedicca (Jul 4, 2014)

Ah repped me some peeps.

Happy 4th!


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 4, 2014)

Got everyone on this page, and a few on the preceding.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 4, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Okay -- I got shart, Noomi, GWV, Cafe', Professor, BobPlumb, Chuckt, westwall, Mertex, Bloodrock, Ropey, Freewill, Kosh, jon_berzerk, tinydancer, RWHeathen, JakeStarkey & Esmerelda (and two earlier this morning whom I've already forgotten -- getting old sucks).



Back atcha! and several more!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 4, 2014)

Why the hell was Jake banned?


----------



## Noomi (Jul 4, 2014)

I am posting more in this thread so folks have more posts to rep. Rep me with your reppy stick, rep me, rep me.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I am posting more in this thread so folks have more posts to rep. Rep me with your reppy stick, rep me, rep me.



Your last sentence makes for a good "That's what she said" joke.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 5, 2014)

> USMB Rules: *No Discussing* infractions, bans, *banned members*, or specific moderator actions or duties on the open boards.
> 
> USMB Lounge Rules: The USMB Lounge is an off-topic forum free of Political, Religious and Party related topics.* Leave the flame throwers and grudges at the door.* That means no negging either.



Please respect the rules while in the Lounge.

Thank you
DT


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 5, 2014)

Been repping like crazy and still can't seem to be able to catch up!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

Got 16. Saving the rest for some good posts somewhere.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been repping like crazy and still can't seem to be able to catch up!



sometimes it takes me into the next day


----------



## 007 (Jul 5, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> what about mass negging.....how many of you do that....mass negging is when a bunch gang up on one posters....done by many in this thread.....just keeping it civil and real....



Yeah I know a certain click of women on this board that used to do that to me... ahem...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

It was a rep fest for me today.....got Intolerant, Boedicca, DriftingSand, CafeAuLait, Noomi, Shart_Attack and HenryBHough....may you all pass it forward.....


----------



## Pogo (Jul 5, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Is everyone just aiming for a hundred thousand reps by playing a game? I'm truly trying to figure this out. Because if I fall behind a batch of left wing losers with a quizillion rep points who could neg me down to nothing, well hell's bells I'll get my ass in every thread that's giving out free rep just so I have a defense mechanism.



Well hell's belles, nobody would ever neg you TD.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 6, 2014)

Repped a few but now I am out.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 6, 2014)

I repped till I can't reps no more.

Happy Birthday USA!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 6, 2014)

I had one more for you, FF!


----------



## KissMy (Jul 6, 2014)

Rep max limit for 24 hrs


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 6, 2014)

Still traveling and today with a weird internet connection.

I just repped as many as allowed.

One attempt went horribly wrong - perhaps my typing error; perhaps this connection.  In any case if someone sees something weird or things coming and going (which seems most likely) then please read personal message for more information before being concerned.

Pretty here after early rain; weather a mixed bag for the next five weeks, seemingly to favour the damp no matter where I go.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 6, 2014)

As I've learned in New England, any day without sleet, snow, ice or hail is a good one : ))


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 6, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I'm curious as to why some people I am repping do not return the reps.  I thought this thread was meant for people to put their differences aside. I thought if you repped someone, they were supposed to rep you back.



There is only so much rep and I know that I still owe rep to some of the posters. That is why I mentioned patience in the OP. We only do what we can and if someone cannot then sobeit, I am not going to get hung up on someone not repping me back. 

To me the act of generosity is not made out of a sense of obligation but rather because someone wants to share what they have with others. 

As I have noted before and I am repeating here again 100% of my rep came from other posters. I couldn't return anything like the amount they were willing to give me when I started out so now I opt to pay it forward following the example that they provided.

'Tis better to give than to receive would have been a better title for this thread in hindsight.

Peace
DT


----------



## Mertex (Jul 6, 2014)

Slow day today.....I was able to rep MHunterB, GWV5903, Derideo_Te, and DriftingSand....hope you enjoy paying it forward.....


----------



## Wake (Jul 6, 2014)

Just did some grilling today. Grilled a thick ribeye steak with honey BBQ sauce and corn on the cob. It was perfect, with just a tad of pinkness on the inside.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious as to why some people I am repping do not return the reps.  I thought this thread was meant for people to put their differences aside. I thought if you repped someone, they were supposed to rep you back.
> ...



..and I thought it was just feeding the greed. sheesh.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> Just did some grilling today. Grilled a thick ribeye steak with honey BBQ sauce and corn on the cob. It was perfect, with just a tad of pinkness on the inside.



That sounds good, I think I'll get the hub to grill some chicken.....I love anything grilled.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 6, 2014)

Guys, I think you are all great and I love sharing rep with you but I'm going to have to opt out and here's why.

The rep frog thread turned into a giant rep fest where everyone would just rep everyone and get rep back and showing up sometimes more than once a day where it was supposed to be rep one person. Then it turned into a neg happy person using it to neg.

Then this one showed up with specific rules on how to use it in the OP. However, it is just turning into a way to just artificially increase your rep score just by repping everyone and getting repped back.

Why do we even have rep if we can't rep good posts or friendly posts or just give out our rep because we enjoy doing it and return it if we get it.

I just don't feel comfortable with this. Sorry. It defeats the purpose of earning rep and I'm surprised admin even allows it.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 6, 2014)

Repped a bunch today. I was even able to get one person twice (Chuckt).  Don't know how _that_ happened.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> Just did some grilling today. Grilled a thick ribeye steak with honey BBQ sauce and corn on the cob. It was perfect, with just a tad of pinkness on the inside.



That reminds me. I got to start thawing my Buffalo burger meat right now.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 6, 2014)

007 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > what about mass negging.....how many of you do that....mass negging is when a bunch gang up on one posters....done by many in this thread.....just keeping it civil and real....
> ...



Being ganged up on by a bunch of women seems enticing for some reason!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 6, 2014)

As I post this, it's Monday in New Zealand, Austrailia; etc.  So,,,,,,,,,,,,,


and because we all love Mondays so much, I decided to celebrate and hand out some reps!

Monday, Monday
So good to me
Monday morning
It was all I hoped it would be
Oh, Monday morning
Monday morning couldn't guarantee
That Monday evening you would still
Be here with me
Monday, Monday
Can't trust that day
Monday, Monday
Sometimes it just turns out that way
Oh, Monday morning you gave me no warning
Of what was to be
Oh, Monday, Monday
How could you leave and not take me
Every other day
Every other day
Every other day of the week is fine (fine), yeah
But whenever Monday comes
But whenever Monday comes
You can find me crying all of the time
Monday, Monday
So good to me
Monday morning
It was all I hoped it would be
But, Monday morning
Monday morning couldn't guarantee
That Monday evening you would still
Be here with me
Monday, Monday
Can't trust that day
Monday, Monday
It just turns out that way
Oh, Monday, Monday
Won't go away
Monday, Monday
It's here to stay
Oh, Monday, Monday 
Songwriters: PHILLIPS, JOHN EDMUND ANDREW


I hope everyone's Monday, is good to you!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 7, 2014)

Did a little just now but net is so slo here I'm giving up until later in the day.  Please accept apologies for absence of my sending individual thanks


----------



## Noomi (Jul 7, 2014)

Got who I could.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 7, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Got who I could.



Me too, I'm out.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 7, 2014)

All repped out!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 8, 2014)

I have to spread some around before I can get anyone again - and y'all need to post more, I have no damned posts to rep!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 8, 2014)

Rep


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 8, 2014)

Done what I could get done which seems like not much since each rep takes about 3 minutes upload on this @#$% slow connection.

Here's where we be today:


----------



## Noomi (Jul 8, 2014)

Repped who I could. Some others I need to rep others first.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 8, 2014)

Repped everyone on this page!

REPNOTOAD STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 8, 2014)

Rep frogged everyone on this page.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 8, 2014)

In this thang like Kid Rock in a fat honey.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)

I was only able to rep HenryBHough in this thread today....I had too many others in other threads and ran out.

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 8, 2014)

Happy 2s-day everyone!


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 8, 2014)

Happy Tuesday everyone!!!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 9, 2014)

Did the few I could this morning - apparently too soon for most.  Perhaps due to time diferrence you're all deep asleep!


Here's today travel pic - can U guess where?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 9, 2014)

Had all my reps saved up and just gave them all away.  Thanks to everyone who's gotten me close to that 10,000 mark.  Have a good one.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## MHunterB (Jul 9, 2014)

I've repped 'til I can't rep no mo' !


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 9, 2014)

I owe a few of you guys. I'm out of reps at the moment. Just as soon as I reload I'm coming to get ya.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 9, 2014)

Done wot I could before running out!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 9, 2014)

I wonder how old she thought she was ?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 10, 2014)

Today I was able to rep but one before things seized up.  I'll have to wait until afternoon here, I guess.

Whilst waiting, here's today's picture:


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 10, 2014)

Good is the morning, yes!


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I wonder how old she thought she was ?



It's that 'new math'........


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> I wonder how old she thought she was ?



The family that drinks together ...


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 10, 2014)

Got ya^^^^^^^^


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 10, 2014)

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/ee2426b5-b657-4378-b8ea-fb013c227ef9_zps679ce6a8.png.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 10, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> [URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/ee2426b5-b657-4378-b8ea-fb013c227ef9_zps679ce6a8.png.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Leashes are for pussies


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 10, 2014)

Only able to rep a very small number just now but I'll try again later.

Verrrryy slow internet here - I miss the high-speed at home!

Once again it's not possible to upload a photo so that, too, will be later....


----------



## KissMy (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm Reppin everyone today for rep sake!


----------



## Yurt (Jul 10, 2014)

happy almost friday!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 10, 2014)

OK, got some of you and will try to get more later today!
I promise!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3XyWhrZnqE]Romeo Santos Feat. Usher - Promise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 10, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> [URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/ee2426b5-b657-4378-b8ea-fb013c227ef9_zps679ce6a8.png.html]
> 
> [/URL]



[ame=http://youtu.be/ykwqXuMPsoc]Narwhals - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 10, 2014)

In dis thang, mane.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 10, 2014)

Repped mostly everyone this page. Then I ran out of rep.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 10, 2014)

So many posters...never enough rep to go around!


----------



## Grandma (Jul 10, 2014)

I got the top part of this page. Then I ran out!  I'll try again later.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 10, 2014)

Gotcha ^^^^^^^


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 10, 2014)

Today I bring you Facebook's stupidest comment, Steven Spielberg post; a shot of him on the Jurassic Park set and this was the response:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 10, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9420136 said:
			
		

> Today I bring you Facebook's stupidest comment, Steven Spielberg post; a shot of him on the Jurassic Park set and this was the response:


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 10, 2014)

Another:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 10, 2014)

Got all I could. Have a good upcoming weekend.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 10, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> OK, got some of you and will try to get more later today!
> I promise!
> Romeo Santos Feat. Usher - Promise - YouTube



I got everyone I could, then the well went dry,,,,,,,,,for now.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 10, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9420136 said:
			
		

> Today I bring you Facebook's stupidest comment, Steven Spielberg post; a shot of him on the Jurassic Park set and this was the response:




Now that is some funny shit right there, I don't care who you are....


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's a few stupid newspaper headlines:
















LOL


----------



## boedicca (Jul 11, 2014)

O-Tay.  I burned through all of my remaining daily rep.

Ah Haf Dun Mah Dooteh!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 11, 2014)

Have repped heaps of you, haven't got to you all yet, though.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 11, 2014)

I reped a plenty, now I must rest..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ubOXdrCrhFk]It's a Good Day, It's a Bad Day! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 11, 2014)

Happy Friday ~~~


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 11, 2014)

Was able to rep lotsa folks tonite.  Now in London where internet is fine!

Here's the picture I was trying to upload for two days, from Kinderjdjik, Netherlands.  Thanks to all those who have repped me and who I have not individually thanked whilst battling the internet blues.  Nice train ride under the English Channel today - but not much to see once inside.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 11, 2014)

Hit everybody on this page, 'cept for the two at the top 'cause I ran outta juice.

Toots.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 11, 2014)

Got about a dozen of yas.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 11, 2014)

There must be a USMB speed limit on repping cuz I am always getting pulled over and told that I am over the limit!


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 11, 2014)

Repped everyone on this page. You all have a great weekend.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 11, 2014)

I managed to get caught up - whew!


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 11, 2014)

Got quit a few, ran out of rep...


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm completely repped out...


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, it's just about Saturday and here's a little tune.
I was a rep maniac until I started shooting blanks.
Have a great Saturday!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6YLi0GNBTk]The Saturdays - What About Us (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jul 11, 2014)

Repped one person and got that stupid message that I have given out too much. Must wait a few more hours, I guess.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 12, 2014)

Just done as many as I could. I have just gotten my reload lol and its almost gone already.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

The lucky ones today were Derideo_Te, GWV5903, BluesMistress, Esmeralda and KissMy....sorry but I ran out after that....tomorrow is another day!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 12, 2014)

Supermoon Tonight ~~~                       
MARCO RAGNI ~ Praise to the Moon ~~


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 12, 2014)

You got crabs..
[ame=http://youtu.be/F3jFTzhdZF4]Crabs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8OlDPqYBLw]Bobby Darin - Beyond the sea - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 12, 2014)

I got a few more of youz. Well off to work I go. Everyone have a safe and happy wk end.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 12, 2014)

Got 12 from this thread but owe a few from other threads.  Do sumthin' nice for someone. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 12, 2014)

Just passing through in between fun and more fun : ))  Hope everyone is enjoying a fine weekend!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 12, 2014)

I was going to post something here but I forgot what it was! 

Some days it is better to just stay in bed!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 12, 2014)

ALL HAIL REPNOTOAD!

Repped everyone on this page.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

Today I had so many other people in other threads.....I only got Bloodrock and Kiwiman....the rest will get some tomorrow.....be patient...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 13, 2014)

TK, that image gives me a headache, lol!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 13, 2014)

Bob, Intolerant, Esmerela, Lumpy, BluesMistress, Mertex, DT, M Hunter B, and a few others.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 13, 2014)

Love hummingbirds, thought this was cool


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 13, 2014)

Done a bunch today!  I guess I waited long enough between.....

Anyway, here's today's picture, Ghandi (in bronze) squatting in Russell Square, London.  Ghandi who walked barefoot through india until his feet were tough as leather.  In his pain he often had visions of a bright future for India.  But he didn't eat well, his teeth were never were properly cleaned so his breath, well, it stank.  The poor nutrition made his body weak.

All that combined to make him a _*super-calloused, fragile mystic, plagued by halitosis!*_


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 13, 2014)

Random post in the rep thread.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 13, 2014)

Howdy all!!  Thanks for getting me over that elusive hurdle -- 10K.  I tried to pay everyone back this A.M. but I still get the "too-many-in-a 24-hour-period" message.  Soon though ... very soon.  Be patient.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 13, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9432832 said:
			
		

> Love hummingbirds, thought this was cool
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td6LqD_rUUY



Very cool! I'd put a feeder up at my place but I live in that part of town where someone would come by and smack it with a baseball bat.  Hope to move away from here in a few months.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Done a bunch today!  I guess I waited long enough between.....
> 
> Anyway, here's today's picture, Ghandi (in bronze) squatting in Russell Square, London.  Ghandi who walked barefoot through india until his feet were tough as leather.  In his pain he often had visions of a bright future for India.  But he didn't eat well, his teeth were never were properly cleaned so his breath, well, it stank.  The poor nutrition made his body weak.
> 
> All that combined to make him a _*super-calloused, fragile mystic, plagued by halitosis!*_



A goal we should all strive to reach!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 13, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


>



Cute toes!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 13, 2014)

Got my twenty in. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2014)

Repped a few, the rest need to post more so I have a post to rep!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 14, 2014)

^^^^^^Yes^^^ We need more posts to rep...Can't rep the same post twice so Say Hi


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 14, 2014)

Monday, a shitty way to spend one seventh of your life.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> ^^^^^^Yes^^^ We need more posts to rep...Can't rep the same post twice so Say Hi



Rep, rep, a million reps and posts!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 14, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Monday, a shitty way to spend one seventh of your life.



Tell me about it.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 14, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Monday, a shitty way to spend one seventh of your life.



Thanks I needed that lol.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 14, 2014)

Happy Bastille Day!


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 14, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Monday, a shitty way to spend one seventh of your life.



Pooor baby!  I think he needs some reps .........I'll start : ))


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 14, 2014)

Aw shucks!

Couldn't do many tonight - system insisted I spread it around more.  

Anyway, now am in Cornwall after a harrowing train ride - original train cancelled and all tickets for TWO trainloads being "honored" for the next one.  All seat reservations voided so it was free-for-all boarding.

Nasty!

Now after a nice fish-and-chips overfeed, time for bed.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 14, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/47v-Zm-9Wgg]BANGLES - MANIC MONDAY(LIVE 1986) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 14, 2014)

Funny for the day:


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 14, 2014)

Got a few here but have been spreading most of my reps to other threads lately.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

Got a bunch today.....Happy Repping, everybody:

CafeAuLait, Noomi, HenryBHough, Esmeralda, and GWV5903...pass it forward...


----------



## KissMy (Jul 14, 2014)

Work those Reps


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh Man...

[ame=http://youtu.be/ghrDIQ-K8mg]People Of Walmart (Sexy And I Know It - LMFAO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 15, 2014)

Seems I'm too early for the system - only was allowed one so far.  Maybe later.

Now in Cornwall and a rare beautiful day.  Visit St. Michael's Mount later in the day and performance of Tosca at seaside amphitheater tonight.

Trip is healing after yesterday's shitty train ride!


----------



## FireFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Oh Man...
> 
> People Of Walmart (Sexy And I Know It - LMFAO) - YouTube



I am betting this is one of those times I am glad video player does not work on my phone.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 15, 2014)

I think the video may have been removed.....it wouldn't run on my laptop, either.  

And I'm deciding I will be happy about that : ))


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 15, 2014)

Enjoy the Day ~~~


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 15, 2014)

so how's your day going?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 15, 2014)

Makes me wonder what the People of USMB might look like!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 15, 2014)

Summer time, and the living is eze.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 15, 2014)

I got a few of you. I've been busy this week. If I didn't rep you I will soon.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 15, 2014)

I gotta go be generous elsewhere before I can hit youse peeps again.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 15, 2014)

It's almost Wednesday.......one day closer to the weekend : ))


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 15, 2014)

I decided today, I am no longer calling my iPhone charger, a "charger" Since it supplies electricity to my phone and "juices" it up. 

I will now refer to my iPhone charger as :

Apple Juice!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)

I only got 4 today....Bob Plumb, Drifting Sand, Derideo_Te, and MHunterB.......I'll get some others tomorrow.....have a good night.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 15, 2014)

Got a few. Still working my tail off with a lot of hours.  Haven't had much time to spend here or doing any leisurely activities. But I'm not complaining about the paycheck.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 15, 2014)

Repped out...

We need a day of endless repping...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 16, 2014)

Repped a heap. I think I have like, three reps left before I am out. I think I got everyone.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 16, 2014)

Was able to rep a slew of y'all today!  First time I could do that in many, many days.

Travel continues; yesterday I climbed to the top of this damned thing.  Oh yeah, and back down, too.  Cobbled path and stairs, lots and lots of stairs.  Definitely one of those things where doing it once is philosophy but twice - well THAT would be perversion!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 16, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Was able to rep a slew of y'all today!  First time I could do that in many, many days.
> 
> Travel continues; yesterday I climbed to the top of this damned thing.  Oh yeah, and back down, too.  Cobbled path and stairs, lots and lots of stairs.  Definitely one of those things where doing it once is philosophy but twice - well THAT would be perversion!



Looks interesting. Where it is? What's its name?


----------



## Peach (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't neg, have "repped" a few...; )


----------



## Noomi (Jul 16, 2014)

Peach said:


> I don't neg, have "repped" a few...; )



Everyone descend on Peach!


----------



## Grandma (Jul 16, 2014)

I got a few then ran out of rep...


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 16, 2014)

It's a Fabulous Day ~~ Enjoy Every Moment ~~~



[/URL]


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 16, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Looks interesting. Where it is? What's its name?



St. Michael's Mount near Penzance in Cornwall.  Ancient (still lived in) castle atop an island to which one can walk over a cobbled path at low tide.

Just repped as many as I could before running out for the day.  Tired now after a long day exploring a tin mine:


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 16, 2014)

Still Wednesday - and boy, is it an UGLY one!  It's pouring small mammals outside and the air is humid enough to chew.  Emptied the dehumidifier vat twice already today.......bleah.

OTOH, the stock market is up about 75 points : ))  That'll have to do for 'good news'.  

AND I still have a couple of reps to give out : ))


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 16, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9449632 said:
			
		

> I decided today, I am no longer calling my iPhone charger, a "charger" Since it supplies electricity to my phone and "juices" it up.
> 
> I will now refer to my iPhone charger as :
> 
> Apple Juice!





Did you hear that Apple has come up with an alternative to Google Glass?

It is called the iPatch!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 16, 2014)

GWV5903 said:


> Repped out...
> 
> We need a day of endless repping...



Repensday?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 16, 2014)

Got about 8 before I ran out


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm really trying hard to run out of reps. I have to whip out my IOU Rep List to see who I owe.  If I owe any folks, will you send me a bill?


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 16, 2014)

Got 8 or 9 in this thread and a few in other threads.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eweP81AE6EY]Dusty Springfield - Reputation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 16, 2014)

Weee reps!


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 16, 2014)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 16, 2014)

Still having to wait for my reload. Be patient, everyone!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 16, 2014)

I repped all over the place. If I missed you it because i need to spread it around more...
Wishing you all a wonderful night ~~~


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2014)

Got several.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yet More...

[ame=http://youtu.be/TinbCNqvOIo]People of Walmart MUST SEE !!! 2014 Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 17, 2014)

Peace to All ~~~


----------



## Mertex (Jul 17, 2014)

Rep Fest tonight.....HenryBHough, BluesMistress, Kiwiman, JWBooth, Grandma, BobPlumb, and Derideo_Te.....all got repped....hope you pass it forward....


----------



## Noomi (Jul 17, 2014)

Got Blue and Mertex, no posts to rep guys, need more posts!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 18, 2014)

Did several before repetition set in and I couldn't do more.

Today's a travel day, on trains for many hours getting positioned for Farnborough Air Show.

Yesterday a visit to a place many of you know under a different name - from a PBS TV series.  OK, folks, do recognize this "office" and who works in it?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 18, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Did several before repetition set in and I couldn't do more.
> 
> Today's a travel day, on trains for many hours getting positioned for Farnborough Air Show.
> 
> Yesterday a visit to a place many of you know under a different name - from a PBS TV series.  OK, folks, do recognize this "office" and who works in it?



Is it Doc Martin?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 18, 2014)

Hope this does not offend anyone, I thought it was funny as all get out!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 18, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9463363 said:
			
		

> Hope this does not offend anyone, I thought it was funny as all get out!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 18, 2014)

Good news, everybody!

We have our own thread flower. 






It is called Trifoliom Repens! 



> White Clover
> Plant
> *Trifolium repens,* the white clover, is a species of clover native to Europe, North Africa, and West Asia. It has been widely introduced worldwide as a pasture crop, and is now also common in most grassy areas of North America and New Zealand. Wikipedia
> Scientific name: *Trifolium repens*
> ...



So now when you give someone rep you are actually giving them flowers!


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 18, 2014)

Happy Friday!

Christmas is coming!

Christmas Countdown 2014 - Find out how many days until Christmas 2014


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Intolerant (Jul 18, 2014)

T. G. I. F.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 18, 2014)

It's 5 o'clock Somewhere ~~


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Is it Doc Martin?




You nailed it!

The private house overlooking the harbour at Port Isaac (aka "Port Wenn in the series) is the exterior used for the surgery (office) in the Doc Martin TV series.

Word on the street here is that one more season is already completed and there will be one more but only one more after that.  Probably shot arter the tourist season?

Village has to be a bitch for producing a program!  Hills and narrow streets, far worse than they look in the series.

As to rep, was only ahle to add one tonight, too soon for all others I happened upon.

Very tired now, trains all day.  Air show tomorrow IF it happens -forecast is for very high temperatures, high humidity and rain, rain, rain.  Only have tickets for tomorrow and Sunday looks like a perfect day so we may miss the flying.  

Damn.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just silliness...

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZRGI3_dl3kg]Banana Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 18, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Doc Martin?
> ...



I really like that show.  But, I don't get it on TV where I live.  I watched the entire first 4 seasons on YouTube.  Yep.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 18, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Got Blue and Mertex, no posts to rep guys, need more posts!



Yep. Got several but also got can't rep the same post twice. Get it in gear peoples.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 18, 2014)

Start posting more folks, stop repping and rep and post. More posts means more reps!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 19, 2014)

Got a bunch of you tonight....hope your rep grows......


and, don't forget...


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 19, 2014)

Why I'm I doing this when I should be in bed sleeping?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 19, 2014)

Some concerns with giving out rep: I keep getting &#8220;You cannot give reputation to the same post twice.&#8221;  So, please post in this thread.  Also, have some people who haven&#8217;t returned my last rep to them, and I&#8217;m waiting on that.  &#61514;


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 19, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Weee reps!



LOL. I had a cat that did that when I was a kid.  Funny as hell.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 19, 2014)

Was able to hand out 18 this morning. I did my civic duty.






*Heh heh - heh heh -- He said doody!*


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh goody it is Saturday, day 6 in my 14 day work week. I'll do my best to contain my glee, y'all carry on.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 19, 2014)

Morning all.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 19, 2014)

It was a weird week - the husband was home all week - but at least today the sun is shining : ))

I'm gonna give out a couple more weekend reps and then I think I'll take a nap outside.....


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 19, 2014)

Done wot I could for now....

Tired as hell after all day in baking sun in England where it "always rains".

Here's today's photo - the last flying Vulcan bomber....airborne once again!  Photo taken with my ancient Canon G2 just about 3 hours ago.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 19, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Done wot I could for now....
> 
> Tired as hell after all day in baking sun in England where it "always rains".
> 
> Here's today's photo - the last flying Vulcan bomber....airborne once again!  Photo taken with my ancient Canon G2 just about 3 hours ago.



I recall as a kid riding my bike one day, hearing a loud noise looking up and seeing a Vulcan bomber coming in for a landing. It can only have been 100' or so up because the wheels were down and I was at the stream near the end of the runway. It was the biggest thing I had ever seen in the sky up until then and it impressed me. I have no idea what it was doing out in that remote area. We are talking at least 50+ years ago so maybe it was making an emergency landing.


----------



## Wake (Jul 19, 2014)

*I just learned what this thing is. It's a kind of snail.*


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 19, 2014)

I was able to rep a few of you. But for some it's too soon. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 19, 2014)

Wake said:


> *I just learned what this thing is. It's a kind of snail.*


Cool looking little bugger


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 19, 2014)

Got up with some of you.  Out of rep.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am repped put.  So many I need to rep, so little rep to spread.
Hey, let's all sing along to the golden oldie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cab_XlnJZjc]Chicago - (1973) "Saturday in the Park" & "Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi (Jul 19, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> It was a weird week - the husband was home all week - but at least today the sun is shining : ))
> 
> I'm gonna give out a couple more weekend reps and then I think I'll take a nap outside.....



I wish it was warm enough to nap outside here!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 19, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> I was able to rep a few of you. But for some it's too soon. Enjoy your weekend.



I can't rep you just yet. Have to wait.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 19, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Cool looking little bugger



For some reason I initially read this as "cook that little bugger" was thinking maybe a slow simmer in a white wine reduction with some garlic and shallots.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 19, 2014)

I only got three tonight....maybe tomorrow will be better...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 20, 2014)

Public service announcement:


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 20, 2014)

And I'm out!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 20, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9474376 said:
			
		

> And I'm out!



LOL Love it!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 20, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9474376 said:
			
		

> And I'm out!



And the mouse.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 20, 2014)

Another cool hummingbird vid:

[ame=http://youtu.be/d0obwwJ-RMw]Hummingbird Whisperer 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 20, 2014)

Got all on the page and now will rest after another full day of trains and trams.  Tomorrow?  Harry Potter Studio day!!!  Will post at least one pic.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

Had a grueling morning.  Had to hand out 20 reps. I need to take a nap.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Had a grueling morning.  Had to hand out 20 reps. I need to take a nap.


Great baby pic but I musr have missed the official announcement...oh well, new press secretary must not have found the groove just yet!  Rep for posting it!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Had a grueling morning.  Had to hand out 20 reps. I need to take a nap.
> ...



No ... that's me. I'm just short.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 20, 2014)

GHB and ecstacy... making people great dancers in clubs across America


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> GHB and ecstacy... making people great dancers in clubs across America



Yikes!!


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 20, 2014)

Okay, I just got here and I repped the first 10 people I could.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 20, 2014)

Happy Sunday ~~


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Before your time...

[ame=http://youtu.be/AxUo781x34s]Dr. Demento-The Ballad of Irving (Frank Gallop) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FireFly (Jul 20, 2014)

Summer vacation reps


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 20, 2014)

That is all.

Ran out while a go.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 20, 2014)

Since most are starting with post #1, thought I'd start with JW Booth.  That seems fair.  Enjoy!  Fun thread!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Jackson (Jul 20, 2014)

I went backwards and got to 355.  Great idea for the thread!


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 20, 2014)

I managed to get a lot of you all today. The rep fairy filled my bag today. Have a good Monday.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 20, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> Happy Sunday ~~



that's how I try to spend my weekends


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 20, 2014)

Mad Monday!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2014)

Here's to all who repped me....and I was able to rep back Wake, Derideo_Te, GWV5903, BobPlumb and SteadyMercury.....

Hope you had a wonderful Sunday......


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2014)

Repped a heap of you.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 21, 2014)

I got a bunch of you folks, including Bob Plumb and Jackson........  Husband is off getting his blood tested to see if he can have something else besides Jello to eat.  I hope so:  his whimpers as I ate my steak dinner last night were getting darned annoying.  That and the big sad eyes following every bite from plate to mouth...........


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 21, 2014)

It's Monday ~~~


[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/My%20Stuff/977638df-c6e1-4109-b3bd-0811c7513d2b_zps7a96767f.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2014)

Repped most of you on the page before I repped out.

Have a good Monday.


----------



## Wake (Jul 21, 2014)

*I've read up on these psychotic little killing machines.*






*The mantis shrimp with little smasher fists on it strike so fast and hard they create little cavitation bubbles. *

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5FEj9U-CJM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5FEj9U-CJM[/ame]

*I wonder what they taste like. Danger? Evil? Tasty? *


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 21, 2014)

Was able to do a few without repetition just now.

For those looking for a fantastic look behind the scenes at the Harry Potter movies, I heartily recommend the Warner Brothers Harry Potter Film Studio Tour at Watford Junction, England!

It takes minimum two hours and some people have stayed as long as 13 hours!

Took us about 3.5 hours today to reach saturation.  Fortunately got there early in the day so the crowds weren't bad when we started.

Tour ends with the most fantastic model of Hogwarts Castle!  Huge!  No...GIGANTIC!

Here's one tiny portion of it:


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 21, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> I got a bunch of you folks, including Bob Plumb and Jackson........  Husband is off getting his blood tested to see if he can have something else besides Jello to eat.  I hope so:  his whimpers as I ate my steak dinner last night were getting darned annoying.  That and the big sad eyes following every bite from plate to mouth...........



Fork torture, oh, the humanity..


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 21, 2014)

Good to give rep, to bad it is limited...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolphins make their own "pool" toys:


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2014)

Trying to give as much as I can. My reload will come later tonight, at the moment, I am using what I have left.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 21, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



I don't think I want to go to the beach again.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 21, 2014)

This video is insane! A little willie nilly because there is a spider in it, BUT it is amazing.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 21, 2014)

Got everyone on this page. All except for lumpy cause  it's to  soon. Hope everyone had a good start of the week.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 21, 2014)

Time for more reps!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow!  Tonight was a Rep fest for me......I was able to rep:

Kiwiman
Intolerant
Jackson
Firefly
BluesMistress
AgainSheila
SteadyMercury
Spoonman
Esmeralda
Cafe

May your rep increase by the thousands and may you be glad to give some back....
*Enjoy....*


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 22, 2014)

&#8220;For it is in giving that we receive.&#8221; &#8213; St. Francis of Assisi  

On another note:


----------



## Noomi (Jul 22, 2014)

Repped who could be repped.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 22, 2014)

Got a page full of yas


----------



## Jackson (Jul 22, 2014)

This has been quite a ride!  Trying to find posters I haven't tagged yet.  Whoever thought of this had quite an imagination!  Thank you Derideo_Te for starting this thread!

Back to hunting and thank you everyone!  Starting my second rounds as we speak, also!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 22, 2014)

Happy Tuesday ~~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/79d32408-b20b-446f-aca1-1bcdf251e9b5_zps479e8d6a.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 22, 2014)

Repped everyone on this page!

REPNOTOAD STRIKES ONCE MORE!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AOfbnGkuGc]Everybody Loves Hypnotoad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 22, 2014)

Is it Tuesday already?  Wow - that nap was longer than I thought............................................................


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 22, 2014)

More like wow it is late July already. This summer is flying by.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 22, 2014)

The major difference between a thing that might go wrong and a thing that cannot possibly go wrong is that when a thing that cannot possibly go wrong goes wrong it usually turns out to be impossible to get at or repair.

Douglas Adams


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm out of reps. I will get some of you tomorrow.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 22, 2014)

Spread the rep!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 22, 2014)

Big thank you and a KISS for everyone!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)

I felt like a Party Animal tonight.....repping everyone in sight.....

I got Deri, SteadyMercury, Esme, Cafe, Noomi, Lumpy, BobPlumb, Intolerant, BluesMistress and GWV5903...if I missed you.....I'll get you next time.....


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 23, 2014)

Busy morning - was happily able to disperse lots of rep just now!

Off to The Black Country Museum in an hour or so - promises to be a good day.  Run a web search on BCLM Dudley to see whether or not the attraction might be racist!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2014)

Repped a heap of people.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Jackson (Jul 23, 2014)

Five more posters and then I've repped everyone at least once on the thread.  Will start seconds and third times today!  It's fun to rep posters you wouldn't normally rep!  We are friends on this thread!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 23, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



How cute!


----------



## Jackson (Jul 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9492910 said:
			
		

> Big thank you and a KISS for everyone!



Ugh!  Had to wipe off my screen on that one!


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 23, 2014)

Did you know if you're eating a banana at the zoo - the giraffes will be happy to ear the peel for you!  That tongue is 18-21 inches *past* the lips, and quite prehensile, too.

Let's see who else I can rep today.....in honor of my sister's birthday!  : ))


----------



## Jackson (Jul 23, 2014)

I just wanted to let you all know that repping posters I don't generally rep has been extra nice because it gives me a chance to interact with some of you..  In the process of this interaction, perhaps we can see that we are not the monsters we thought each other to be and can have polite discussions in the future!  I look forward to it!  Thank you for taking the time to chat with me!

Liberals + conservatives =   Could it be just because of this thread?   Well, let's go for polite!  lol

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 23, 2014)

It's Wednesday ~ Enjoy the Day

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/6c0b9682-fcb1-417e-8376-f6c4a4e92700_zpsf3e5b1e1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm off to the Boundary Waters up north to go canoeing for a few days and won't be around for a few days.  Sooo, I repped as many of my brothers and sisters as I could.  Now I must get ready for my journey.
Boundary Waters Canoe Area Wilderness : Information : Trip Planning: Minnesota DNR

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k8craCGpgs]Journey - Don't Stop Believin' (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

I repped quite a few folks and will be back later today to finish up my rep quota!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 23, 2014)

Jackson said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that repping posters I don't generally rep has been extra nice because it gives me a chance to interact with some of you..  In the process of this interaction, perhaps we can see that we are not the monsters we thought each other to be and can have polite discussions in the future!  I look forward to it!  Thank you for taking the time to chat with me!
> 
> Liberals + conservatives =   Could it be just because of this thread?   Well, let's go for polite!  lol
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!



Posters in USMB are closer than they appear!


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 23, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



The chicken whisperer.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 23, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



These are so good.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 23, 2014)

Hate to admit it, but this is me, sometimes. <blush>


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9497905 said:
			
		

> Hate to admit it, but this is me, sometimes. <blush>



All the time!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 23, 2014)

I repped three people and now I have to wait for a recharge.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 23, 2014)

steadymercury said:


> :d



lmao!


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 23, 2014)

I got bunch of youz until I ran out of reps. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 23, 2014)

I lost count...

Help me rep, help help me rep...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 24, 2014)

Tonight was slower than last night.....I was able to get TK, Jackson, Noomi, Esmeralda, JWBooth and Cafe AuLait.  

Think of the rep as a Confetti explosion.....


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 24, 2014)

Wonderful morning!  Was able to bag my limit with only a few "too soon" admonitions.

Moving on today - series of trains and buses in the direction of wrapping up this trip sometime in the next three weeks.

Here's today's photo - from The Black Country Living Museum near Birmingham, UK:


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

Repped out. And headed to the DMV to renew my CDL.  Didn't study. Hope I have a good memory.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 24, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Repped out. And headed to the DMV to renew my CDL.  Didn't study. Hope I have a good memory.


Wheels on truck are:

a. rectangular
b. trapezoidal 
c. round
d. pentagonal 

Good luck!!!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 24, 2014)

Sure hope she chews her food into small enough pieces, else get stuck at waist


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 24, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Repped out. And headed to the DMV to renew my CDL.  Didn't study. Hope I have a good memory.
> ...



They are square, and squares are rectangular!

[ame=http://youtu.be/QF7odK55gkI]Mythbusters - Square Wheels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 24, 2014)

Even though I opted out of this kind of rep stuff earlier in the thread, I do think it's a fun socializing thread so I'll put something here occasionally. Like, how fucking cute is this shit?


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 24, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Sure hope she chews her food into small enough pieces, else get stuck at waist



By the way she is acting I'd say that she thinks she's sexy!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 24, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Sure hope she chews her food into small enough pieces, else get stuck at waist
> ...



She may have a corset on and is showing it off hence the sexy walk 
One mans sexy is another mans Freak ~~~


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 24, 2014)

Happy Thursday ~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/More%20Stuff/b03701fe-2d5c-4783-81a2-cc7a330d8e55_zpsb26b864b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2014)

Best rep fest evah


Wolfsister77 
BluesMistress  
Mertex  
Esmeralda 
Bloodrock  
Jackson  
Derideo_Te  
Intolerant
CafeAuLait  
Mertex  
MHunterB 
Kiwiman    
SarahG   
Spoonman


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 24, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...



I've seen in other videos that she does wear a corset to be that thin.  However, she is freakishly thin even without the corset.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 24, 2014)

Stopping by just before I take my lunch break......paid bills all morning : ((

And then after lunch, I think I'll go shopping online..... for really sexy stuff like a new pair of shoes for the husband, and some printer ink.  

In between, I've repped a few  - Wolfsister, Bob Plumb, and after that I forget but I know I repped a few of you!  - and I'll be back to do a few more!


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 24, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...



Seems like I heard that with enough corset use the waist can become deformed in that way.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 24, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > BluesMistress said:
> ...



Here is a video of another woman that does the same thing.  Seems like slow suicide to me.

[ame=http://youtu.be/-7WaSFpKEnM]Small Waist: I Want The World's Smallest Waist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 24, 2014)

repped 10 more people


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Repped out. And headed to the DMV to renew my CDL.  Didn't study. Hope I have a good memory.
> ...



Wheels?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 24, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Intolerant (Jul 24, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Sure hope she chews her food into small enough pieces, else get stuck at waist



Dang she drank a quart of tomato Juice she would look like a thermometer. I like my women thick.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Sure hope she chews her food into small enough pieces, else get stuck at waist



That's just not good!  Wasn't she the lead actress in "Nightmare Before Christmas?"


----------



## Jackson (Jul 24, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Even though I opted out of this kind of rep stuff earlier in the thread, I do think it's a fun socializing thread so I'll put something here occasionally. Like, how fucking cute is this shit?



Really cute!  My shih Tzu comes in with leaves attached to her tail and keeps turning around to see who's hanging on to her.  I never claimed she was bright.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 24, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Sure hope she chews her food into small enough pieces, else get stuck at waist
> ...



Anorexia is never attractive. That's nothing but skin on bones.


----------



## Jackson (Jul 24, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



I love it!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 24, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Repped out. And headed to the DMV to renew my CDL.  Didn't study. Hope I have a good memory.
> ...



used as a tie down    -wtf?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...



That truck has my eyes.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Sure hope she chews her food into small enough pieces, else get stuck at waist
> ...



I shouldn't make fun.  At first I thought this vid was doctored but I'm not too sure it is.  Anorexia is a serious condition and I feel sorry for this lady if this video is the real deal.  She needs help.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

I gave out a bunch yesterday; waited 24 hours; and could only give out 5 tonight.  I guess I will never understand the rules of the "rep game."  Oh well ... 5 is better than zero I guess.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 24, 2014)

If you look at skeletons of women from the 18th and 19th centuries, one reason there was all that fainting going on was, they couldn't breathe!    You can see the actual deformation of the rib cage due to the early use of corsets - it was a lot like the foot-binding in China.  

Today's version involves the removal of the lowest pair of ribs so the torso can more easily be compressed.

I suspect the woman in red had that done.  She is unhealthily thin, if you look closely:  her elbow joint is the wisest portion of her arm, and there is hardly any flesh in her arms.  No muscle tone, either - it's just sort of 'saggy'.  

It wasn't just the waist, either - Victorian clothing was fitted so tightly in the upper sleeves that a woman couldn't raise a hand over her head.  At least not for the fashionable upper classes, lol!  Obviously the pioneer women in the 1840's and so on who were wading freezing rivers while 8 months pregnant had a different style of dress!

The 'Gibson Girl' of the 1890's was an active normal, sized young woman with basically normal proportions - the beginnings of the acceptance of active dynamic women as 'respectable' and 'normal' .....


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (Jul 25, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...




That _can't_ be real.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)

Rep was like a fragrant bouquet tonight.....some of you have to post more, I couldn't rep you (you can only rep the same post once).....so get to posting....

I managed to get Jake, SteadyMercury, BobPlumb, and GWV5903...I'll get the rest tomorrow...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 25, 2014)

Random rep for random people.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 25, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I gave out a bunch yesterday; waited 24 hours; and could only give out 5 tonight.  *I guess I will never understand the rules of the "rep game." * Oh well ... 5 is better than zero I guess.



Here is a quick primer;


You are allowed to give out a maximum of 20 reps in a 24 hour period.

You cannot rep the same person again until you have repped 11 other posters.

In your User Control Panel there are 2 tabs that deal with reps.


Latest Reputation Given - Lists the Date, Time and Names of the posters you have repped over the previous 3 days.

Latest Reputation Received - Lists the last 20 posters who gave you rep.

Use Latest Reputation Given (LRG) tab to find out when you can give out your next rep by counting down the last 20 that you gave out. If you gave out your 20th rep at 6pm yesterday you will have to wait until 6pm today before you can give that rep to someone else. 

So after you gave out 5 reps yesterday all you need to do is go to the LRG tab and count down 20 and the Date/Time stamp will tell you when you can give out rep #6. 

Same thing applies when you receive the message about spreading rep around before you can rep the same poster again. Just go to the LRG tab and count the number of posters from the top until you reach the one you want to rep. If the count is less than 11 then you need to give posts to other people until you reach the magic 11 count. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 25, 2014)

_*F~R~I~D~A~Y!

*_


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 25, 2014)

Got a mess of yas. Have a great Friday one and all!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 25, 2014)

My Friday is almost over, but I got most of you tonight.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 25, 2014)

Jump fail collection


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 25, 2014)

I got a few of you before I got shut down. Hope everyone is enjoying their Friday.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 25, 2014)

Was able to rep several before repetition shut me out.

Today's a transition day - a little shopping and resting up prep to moving into a "holiday apartment" for a couple of weeks.

Today's photo is from two days ago, a public bus in service at BCLM in Dudley, England.....


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 25, 2014)

Have a Great Friday ~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/Music1/c02b168e-508d-4def-936e-dee21de2a7a3_zps416a11af.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 25, 2014)

It's lunch-break time again.....  I'm eating junk food, 'cause the husband is still on diet restrictions and I don't want to make things any more difficult for him.  I'll have dinner before he gets home, then we can eat rice and Jello together : ))  No cocktails, either.....

But it is Friday!  

I'm out of reps, it seems - I will swing by again before bedtime and hope I can play catch-up with at least a few of you lovely folks : ))


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 25, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Sure hope she chews her food into small enough pieces, else get stuck at waist
> ...



Please tell me that is photo shopped.  She looks sick.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 25, 2014)

I've repped some people here but probably not all.  I want to try an experiment.  rep me.  Let's see how many people rep me, not because I have repped them or because they want some back, I just wanna see how many people I can get to rep me.  If you have no rep, thank me, that'll count too.  Should be fun.  Thanks.    I'll post the results tomorrow


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I gave out a bunch yesterday; waited 24 hours; and could only give out 5 tonight.  *I guess I will never understand the rules of the "rep game." * Oh well ... 5 is better than zero I guess.
> ...



Just want to add another tip.

If you don't use all 20 of your rep in a 24 period it doesn't matter!

Each rep acts on it's own 24 hour clock. You can use the last rep you gave exactly 24hrs and 1 second later. 

So if you didn't give out 20 rep then just count back 20 from your last rep given and continue from there again.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 25, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> I've repped some people here but probably not all.  I want to try an experiment.  rep me.  Let's see how many people rep me, not because I have repped them or because they want some back, I just wanna see how many people I can get to rep me.  If you have no rep, thank me, that'll count too.  Should be fun.  Thanks.    I'll post the results tomorrow



I have repped you, but I didn't rep this post.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 26, 2014)

Still needing to spread the rep before repping again. Need to find some people who want to be repped, lol.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)

It's always Fiesta time......when I give rep.....

I got Derideo_Te, AgainSheila, Esmeralda, and Intolerant.....I'll get YOU tomorrow...


----------



## Noomi (Jul 26, 2014)

I have to rep a few more before I get you, sorry!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 26, 2014)

At the moment, I am out of rep but will get to you when I can.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 26, 2014)

what the hell =


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 26, 2014)

I hate my wife's car. I'd really like to eviscerate the asshole who designed the sideways 6 for Chevrolet.  I just spent 3 hours changing sparkplugs and wires. On a properly engineered car it should take no more than a half hour start to finish.
At least replacing the EGR valve was a snap.
/rant

Y'all have a great weekend.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 26, 2014)

Spreading the rep on a beautiful Saturday morning.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 26, 2014)

It's Saturday ~~ Enjoy the Day

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/023c2ea1-22f5-4a32-b963-e43aef5aa37d_zpse87a1f1a.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> I've repped some people here but probably not all.  I want to try an experiment.  rep me.  Let's see how many people rep me, not because I have repped them or because they want some back, I just wanna see how many people I can get to rep me.  If you have no rep, thank me, that'll count too.  Should be fun.  Thanks.    I'll post the results tomorrow



I am so loved here at the USMB that my experiment prompted a whooping "4" people to rep me.  One both repped and thanked me.  Thank you all, I think I'll refrain from further experiments like this, I don't think my ego can hand any more.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 26, 2014)

only repped 5 today.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 26, 2014)

Just thought this was funny.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4FuPdMskeI]Old Man Dancing to #shutyourtrap - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > I've repped some people here but probably not all.  I want to try an experiment.  rep me.  Let's see how many people rep me, not because I have repped them or because they want some back, I just wanna see how many people I can get to rep me.  If you have no rep, thank me, that'll count too.  Should be fun.  Thanks.    I'll post the results tomorrow
> ...



This is a quiet backwater thread far from the main Lounge traffic thoroughfare. That you received 4 reps is probably par for the course here. You should have given it a week so that posters who drop in occasionally would not only have a chance to read your post but also to have some rep handy to share. So it wasn't your ego that was having a problem as much as just understanding that this thread simply doesn't get the hits like the CS does.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 26, 2014)

Got a few of you, will be back later to catch up, celebrating here, 2 of my classes ended this week, with one to go until the fall semester! 

Until then be careful:


----------



## Noomi (Jul 27, 2014)

^lol


----------



## Noomi (Jul 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > I've repped some people here but probably not all.  I want to try an experiment.  rep me.  Let's see how many people rep me, not because I have repped them or because they want some back, I just wanna see how many people I can get to rep me.  If you have no rep, thank me, that'll count too.  Should be fun.  Thanks.    I'll post the results tomorrow
> ...



I get about ten reps or more a day from this thread - give it a week and see what happens. Rep regularly and you should get more in return.  You are not a regular in this thread yet Sheila - but you have two reps so far from me.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)

*May your REP cup overflow...........*
Got JWBooth, Esmeralda, Noomi, Derideo_Te, Jackson, BobPlumb, DriftingSand and SteadyMeercury.....Enjoy...............


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 27, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...



I hate to say it but it probably isn't. I just saw something on ABC or Nightline about this new fad returning, wearing a corset and having ribs removed. I don't get it. 

This woman has a 15 inch waist, and it is not photo shopped. Her name is Cathie Jung

This is her with a corset,






If you search Cathie Jung without a corset you will find photos, I don't want to burn anyone's eyes out though. She has many health problems because of what she had done to her body.

This is one of the girls (Michele Kobke) from the show I saw:






Cathie Jung : World?s smallest waist woman | Pardesh Baata (????? ???)


----------



## Noomi (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone who does to themselves has serious problems.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 27, 2014)

Alright have to go back to the funny photos, I  interjected too much seriousness into this thread! 


Headlines, where oh where was the freaking editor?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 27, 2014)

AND my last post for the night:

*This is the picture 'that won the internet" in my opinion! *









  

I cry laughing each time I see it.  So, I thought I would pay it forward.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 27, 2014)

I thought this was funny too.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 27, 2014)

It's Sunday ~ Enjoy the Day

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/326850cf-5356-4328-b78f-354771c35d20_zpsc502bfe1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Jul 27, 2014)

Used up all my "reps" yesterday, three today; been "negged" three times in the last ten days, still stcking to my NO NEGS policy personally.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 27, 2014)

Holy crap. Got almost all of yas.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Intolerant (Jul 27, 2014)

I got some of ya. Too soon for the others.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 27, 2014)

I survived my canoeing expedition up north in Minnesota's Boundary Waters.  It was great fun as usual.  And as usual, we had bears visit our camp site but they picked the wrong time.  We had just had breakfast and had consumed much Irish Coffee and a couple of doobies and we were up for bear.  Like drunken idiots, we ran straight at the bears.  Lucky for us they were timid and ran away.  We told the ranger when we were leaving this morning about our great bear interactions, he called us idiots! He was right, but at the time it seemed like a good idea.
So, after 4 days I have some more sane and grownup posters to rep.  And I'd be the first one to admit that charging the bears was,,,,,,,,,,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na5Y9FxR0lg]Patsy Cline - Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 27, 2014)

Kiwiman that was crazy dude. Heck I can't talk cause I've done some crazy things also. Glad your still here posting instead of bear scat lol.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Jul 28, 2014)

^holy crap!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 28, 2014)

Peach said:


> Used up all my "reps" yesterday, three today; been "negged" three times in the last ten days, still stcking to my NO NEGS policy personally.



Rep to make up for the neg!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

Happy Monday everyone....it's only about 1:21 am, and I should be in bed, but I wanted to list the people I was able to rep here in this thread tonight.  Others,  I may have repped you in another thread....it's all good.

CafeAuLait, SteadyMercury, Intolerant, Esmeralda, BluesMistress....enjoy your rep.



*Rep Explosion*


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 28, 2014)

I just repped Kiwi, Intolerant, Derideo, Blood, Mistress, Mercury, Cafe, Noomi, Sheila and Peach.  Now am out of rep. Will get to everyone else when I can.  

I just thought this was so poignant:

Sender-Inner Jenny B. says, &#8220;let people know there are animals out there that need us desperately. And to always treat them with the same dignity and kindness we would like to receive ourselves.&#8221; Photo: Kitten, December, 2007, Hoi An, VietNam flooding disaster; unknown photographer.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 28, 2014)

T'is Monday and the weather is fine here in North Yorkshire.  Heat wave broke yesterday with cooler temperatures, about 1/2 cloud cover and a brisk breeze.  Should stay this way most of the week but then the rain starts just as two friends from what we used to call "America" arrive.

Was able to rep extensively today!   And my thanks, too, to those who have been generous with me.

Here's today's travel pic - about my favourite place anywhere....Fountains Abbey!


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 28, 2014)

It's Monday, it's morning.....sort of.  GLOOMY and dank .......  

The s*o*n was here most of the weekend - in between parties with his friends, lol!  Showed us his 'new' car (a Chevy with about 150K miles on it), then his Dad took him down to the local tire place to get it new tires and alignment and all that.....  Dad paid, of course (airline miles).   This is *after* we paid for the car AND the first year's insurance.

That was one of the very rare times when we're NOT sorry he wasn't twins.  He's a great young man, all 160 lean pounds of him (at just under 6') - most of the time I wish there were 2 of him : ))


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 28, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> T'is Monday and the weather is fine here in North Yorkshire.  Heat wave broke yesterday with cooler temperatures, about 1/2 cloud cover and a brisk breeze.  Should stay this way most of the week but then the rain starts just as two friends from what we used to call "America" arrive.
> 
> Was able to rep extensively today!   And my thanks, too, to those who have been generous with me.
> 
> Here's today's travel pic - about my favourite place anywhere....Fountains Abbey!


How to tell when a heat wave strikes in Britain....
They take off their sweaters.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 28, 2014)

It's Monday ~ Enjoy

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/My%20Fav%20Stuff/0e8cd179-22e3-418f-ba82-d04a9712294b_zps3418748c.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 28, 2014)

Only thing worse than a miserable Monday...






...is waking up with a cold on a Monday!

Achoo!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2014)

Peach said:


> Used up all my "reps" yesterday, three today; been "negged" three times in the last ten days, still stcking to my NO NEGS policy personally.



Remember when a person would get negged three times in thirty minutes in the good old days?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Used up all my "reps" yesterday, three today; been "negged" three times in the last ten days, still stcking to my NO NEGS policy personally.
> ...



They left some very bitter memories so perhaps it is just as well that they are uncommon now.


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Used up all my "reps" yesterday, three today; been "negged" three times in the last ten days, still stcking to my NO NEGS policy personally.
> ...



I recall a discussion about a tactic of sending a neg, editing and deleting a neg then sending a new neg. If I remember correctly this has the effect of only counting once, but because it does not delete the automatic pm, two neg rep messages get received. Sending some of the more sensitive souls into a tizzy.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 28, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/AF0agmxvKgQ?list=PLCEEF327373E49CA4]drunk scotsman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 28, 2014)

I hit a few of you up.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 28, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I've heard of this. I wonder if it could actually be done. I wouldn't do it but I can see some neg rep bullies here that would get a kick out of it. Stat figured out how to hit someone up for two POS reps within minutes of each other. He told me how he did it but it was too much thinking for me.


----------



## Againsheila (Jul 28, 2014)

Repped 14 today.  Now what?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 28, 2014)

Out again, repped all I could...


----------



## Peach (Jul 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Happy Monday everyone....it's only about 1:21 am, and I should be in bed, but I wanted to list the people I was able to rep here in this thread tonight.  Others,  I may have repped you in another thread....it's all good.
> 
> CafeAuLait, SteadyMercury, Intolerant, Esmeralda, BluesMistress....enjoy your rep.
> 
> ...



"Fire on the mountain, lighting in the air, gold in those hills & its waiting for me there...."


----------



## Peach (Jul 28, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> drunk scotsman - YouTube



Shameless hussies....


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Peach said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > drunk scotsman - YouTube
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Jul 28, 2014)

Lumpy 1 said:


> drunk scotsman - YouTube



It's best the Scotsman on the right end doesn't drink again. (look back at Lumpy's post, #527)


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Jackson (Jul 28, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9528129 said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBbHRaNNBuY



You made me laugh out loud!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL I loved that video, now I am waiting for part 2 if they ever make it, I want to see him meet his kitty. lol


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

*YeeHaw......*

Got a bunch of you.....Esmeralda, Noomi, JWBooth, BluesMistress, Intolerant, and SteadyMercury......roundup time.....yeehaw......


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 29, 2014)

My little portable computer earned its keep just now - was able to rep a surprising number without the system compaining (too) much.

Here's today's picture - ancient bridge over River Swale, Richmond (England):


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 29, 2014)

Repped about 10 of you.  I miss Lumpy's thread....it seemed fun.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Repped about 10 of you.  I miss Lumpy's thread....it seemed fun.



So what's stopping you from having a little fun here? Everyone seems to be enjoying themselves.  

Including Lumpy!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 29, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9528129 said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBbHRaNNBuY



Absolutely hilarious.  Love it.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 29, 2014)

After a couple of days of scrambling to catch up on reps the pressure is finally off:


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 29, 2014)

Mind games!


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 29, 2014)

Tuesday ~~ Stay Cool

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/43b3bac9-59ca-4ed0-abd4-d95755ae164a_zpsf2b10736.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 29, 2014)

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  - I don't need to do that, I'm always confoozled very much as it is!  : ))

This is such a beautiful day!  It's sunny and actually COOL.  I've even got the windows open........aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  

Oh, and somewhere along the line I was able to rep a few folks : ))   Life is good.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 29, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mind games!



apparently i have no left brain  lol


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 29, 2014)

Got Esmeralda, Drifting Sand and Many others.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 29, 2014)

Rep-ed out!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 29, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 29, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Since the Rep Frog thread is in the FZ and the OP is proposing shutting it down I am opening something similar here in the Lounge where no snarkiness is allowed.
> 
> 
> Rules are simple.
> ...





I'll play as soon as I find out what "rep" means.  LOL!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## MHunterB (Jul 29, 2014)

Me, too : ((   All outta reps here.

OTOH, 'tomorrow is another day' .......


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got steady mercury, Bob, and Cafe au lait.  Now...sadly....out of rep.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> I just repped Kiwi, Intolerant, Derideo, Blood, Mistress, Mercury, Cafe, Noomi, Sheila and Peach.  Now am out of rep. Will get to everyone else when I can.
> 
> I just thought this was so poignant:
> 
> Sender-Inner Jenny B. says, let people know there are animals out there that need us desperately. And to always treat them with the same dignity and kindness we would like to receive ourselves. Photo: Kitten, December, 2007, Hoi An, VietNam flooding disaster; unknown photographer.



Awww, that picture makes me want to cry......so sad.......


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 29, 2014)

I repped until I repped out. I think I need a cigarette.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> I repped until I repped out. I think I need a cigarette.




Giving rep isn't the same as having sex.....


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > I repped until I repped out. I think I need a cigarette.
> ...



It is too!    It's cyber sex and it excludes commitment and saying "I love you".  I know my wife asks me after I've gone on a rep frenzy,,, "what's up with the glow?"
OK, I exaggerated a tad.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 29, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 29, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Looks like she just got repped.....


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



She's saying, "oh baby, oh baby, oh baby" and he's saying "Sorry that was so quick. I'll call you, ah what's your name again?"


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 29, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 30, 2014)

Still out of rep.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 30, 2014)

Repped a heap of you. Hope I didn't spread my sickness germs all over you, lol.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 30, 2014)

Another of my fav videos, it might be old but it is great!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 30, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9535032 said:
			
		

> Another of my fav videos, it might be old but it is great!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-1F-CokXNU



  The music is perfect.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 30, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> CaféAuLait;9535032 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, whoever put the clip together was great!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 30, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> The two talking cats - YouTube



LOL I have never seen that one!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 30, 2014)

Just saw this one go by on my FB newsfeed, it is cute:


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 30, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9535065 said:
			
		

> Just saw this one go by on my FB newsfeed, it is cute:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84DLT4yRcy4



  ^^


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp03AorAWLY]Dog passes out from overwhelming joy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jul 30, 2014)

*Love Is In The Air*








Some got really excited passing out rep.....Hope everyone experiences that some day.......






I got, MHunterB, SteadyMercury, Intolerant, Noomi, Kiwiman, HenryBHough, BluesMistress...may the love bug bite you, too...


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 30, 2014)

Seems I'm entirely too soon today so will revisit later when, maybe, I can spread some rep.

Meanwhile, one of those pictures you get only by chance.  It was after an evening concert at Ripon Cathedral - big glass doors inside the original stonework were reflecting the town and the brilliant sky beyond with just a hint or the lighted altar showing through:


----------



## Noomi (Jul 30, 2014)

Just passing through.


----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 30, 2014)

It's Wednesday ~~~ Enjoy

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/4e6df0f7-b04f-4c80-a024-bc7f4a8c2d2a_zpsd3d2fdb6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 30, 2014)

I guarantee if you are ever having a bad day, just watch this and you'll feel better, I promise.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2014)

Got Henry, Noomi, BluesMistress and a bunch more.  Happy Hump Day.....(Wait....I think that came out wrong).


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 30, 2014)

I've given out to much rep with in the last 24 hours. I did get a chance to rep Mertex.


----------



## FireFly (Jul 30, 2014)

FireFly said:


> Summer vacation reps



Hungover, tired & sunburned, I think I need a vacation from my vacation.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations to [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Congratulations to [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]!



40 what? What did I miss?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh nevermind, I'm a dork. She hit 40thousand rep points.

Duh!! 

Congrats Mertex. I was wondering if he was talking about your birthday but I remember you have grown kids so..........................


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]!
> ...



Mertex joined the 40k rep club and this thread is for rep's sake!


----------



## GWV5903 (Jul 30, 2014)

Rep, Rep, Rep, Rep...


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 30, 2014)

Just hit everyone on this page.  Hump day is almost over....Don't forget the ones you love.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 30, 2014)

Been handing out reps all day.  Just gave out my last 4 in this thread.

Welcome to the *REP*ublic of DriftingSand:


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)

Rep is like rain.....it can come down in buckets.....cats and dogs.....

I got a few tonight, (on this thread) - Lumpy, WelfareQueen, GWV5903, and DriftingSand....the rest I'll get tomorrow...I'm rained out....I mean repped out.


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2014)

Repped a heap of you. Congrats Mertex on reaching 40,000 rep points!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 31, 2014)

I know 10 facts about you:

 Fact 1: You are reading this.
 Fact 2: You can't say the letter 'm' without touching your lips.
 Fact 3: You just tried it. 
 Fact 4: You're smiling. 
 Fact 6: You're smiling or laughing again. 
 Fact 7: You didn't notice I missed fact 5. 
 Fact 8: You just checked it. 
 Fact 9: You're smiling again.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 31, 2014)

I was in in the public restroom 
I was barely sitting down when I heard a voice in the other stall: 
"Hi, how are you?" 
Me: (embarrassed) "Doin' fine!" 
Stall: "So what are you up to?" 
Me: "Uhhh, I'm like you, just sitting here." 
Stall: "Can I come over?" 
Me: (attitude) "No, I'm a little busy right now!!" 
Stall: "Listen, I'll have to call you back. There's an idiot in the other stall who keeps answering all my questions!


~~~ 




Seriously, though I was in a public restroom one time, and there was some obnoxious chick on her phone in the stall speaking loudly, I am thinking to myself, who speaks on the phone in a toilet stall. While waiting, someone flushed and then another person did the same. She had the gall to ask everyone to be quiet and stop flushing because she could not hear! And she threw the comment with attitude inside her stall! 

That is not a joke, I wish it were though.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I rep you.
> 
> Oh. Wait. That's not how this works. That's not how any of this works.



lol, I was going to rep you but the rep icon is missing for your account.

Weird

I really don't get this rep stuff anyway.

I rep when people say something I really liked, and 'like' posts that are at least reasonable.

So why anyone would not be able to be repped makes no sense to me.

BTW, I don't mean to get into this rep frog thingy, just wanted to axe a question.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 31, 2014)

Good crop of reps just now before running afoul of repitition.

Thanks to all who have been generous with me as this six-week adventure winds down.

Today's photo is from Coldstones Cut in North Yorkshire.  But to see it properly you must go to the Google Images link I'll add:

http://christinajamesblog.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/coldstones-cut.jpg


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 31, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9541841 said:
			
		

> I was in in the public restroom
> I was barely sitting down when I heard a voice in the other stall:
> "Hi, how are you?"
> Me: (embarrassed) "Doin' fine!"
> ...



I see guys talking on their cell phones while standing at the urinals and I wonder what the person on the other end can hear. 

Then there is the germ factor!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 31, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Seems I'm entirely too soon today so will revisit later when, maybe, I can spread some rep.
> 
> Meanwhile, one of those pictures you get only by chance.  It was after an evening concert at Ripon Cathedral - big glass doors inside the original stonework were reflecting the town and the brilliant sky beyond with just a hint or the lighted altar showing through:




Wonderful photo.!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 31, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> CaféAuLait;9541841 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly! Gag!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 31, 2014)

[MENTION=19734]Lumpy 1[/MENTION]


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 31, 2014)

Morning all.


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 31, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Morning all.



Yes it is that.  Just what kind of 'morning' remains to be seen:  I'll have to get my eyes open first.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2014)

good morning, everyone


----------



## Peach (Jul 31, 2014)

Going into a drought in North Florida, during the rainy season; parts of California are flooding, the usual UNUSUAL day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes, a lot of strange things in our world.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Jul 31, 2014)

Thursday going to be a fabulous day ~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/a0e8fe3e-db1f-45c9-bee0-c47713182ca9_zpsa8d98fc6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 31, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Morning all.






Afternoon now.  I'm here to rep up some reps!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 31, 2014)

rep it


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, looks like Derideo hit 50 thousand, congrats and well deserved:


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, looks like Derideo hit 50 thousand, congrats and well deserved:




Awww, you beat me to it.....that's what I get for going out to dinner.....

Anyway, better late than never....Congratulations, Deri.....you're the best.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 31, 2014)

Mertex I like that avatar woo whooo.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 31, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> rep it



rep it good!


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

Got all I can &#8212; for now.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 31, 2014)

Dun didd awl aye cuud doo.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## BobPlumb (Jul 31, 2014)

Happy last day of July!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm probably about $25,000 poorer than yesterday, aside from that it has been a great close to the month!


----------



## Noomi (Jul 31, 2014)

Repped a few, have to wait for my reload.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 31, 2014)

Hit everyone on this page.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 1, 2014)

I think I got everyone on this page!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2014)

I like passing out rep....like giving candy........

tonight I only gave rep here to JWBooth, Intolerant, Derideo_Te, and SteadyMercury.  If I missed you, I'll get you tomorrow....

Sweets for the sweet....


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 1, 2014)

Got almost everyone before I ran out. Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 1, 2014)

We begin a new month...may it be prosperous for all here!  Have fun!


----------



## Peach (Aug 1, 2014)

Here a rep, there a rep, everywhere a rep rep...........................


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 1, 2014)

Smile ~ It Friday ~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/38b42049-7382-41f7-9a7b-498b5d78362a_zps19430717.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 1, 2014)

Good morning!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey...I got Esmeralda, Mertex, Blood, De...and about 10 others.  Take care folks.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh...and btw....Rep it Good!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 1, 2014)

[MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 1, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



Friggin' hilarious.  A water dog that doesn't like water.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 1, 2014)

I got a few of you good people before I ran out. Everyone have a great weekend. I have too work all weekend.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 1, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



What a smart dog!  My baby would sit on the side of the pool and cry.  Still love her though.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 1, 2014)

I ran out of reps.  Waiting and watching the clock!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have repped a few and must wait a few moments before I can continue on my mission.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAYhNHhxN0A]Mission Impossible Theme(full theme) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VIvndWcMuAM?list=PLAE4A45DAB1254CC5]Cows With Guns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jackson (Aug 1, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Good morning!!!



That reminds me, I have a dentists appt. next week.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 1, 2014)

Peach said:


> Here a rep, there a rep, everywhere a rep rep...........................



Old Mac rep rep had a rep, rep rep rep rep rep!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 1, 2014)

Gottcha back!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 1, 2014)

Repped a bunch, now have to reload yet again.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 2, 2014)

Hey, I got my first star.  I've got the power!  Hehe!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 2, 2014)

Jackson said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning!!!
> ...





That's my oldest pug, Mason.  I posted that pic of him on a forum, that same pic without the teeth, and a fellow poster added those teeth thinking it would hurt my feelings, but I thought it was funny.  However, I would now think twice about posting a pic of myself.  LOL!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2014)

It was Rep time again tonight......and this time I hit the jackpot! 

I got Bloodrock, Lumpy, Anukulardecider, GWV5903, HenryBHough, WelfareQueen, Cafe, and DriftingSand.....whew.....that was a lot.....and the rest....mañana...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> It was Rep time again tonight......and this time I hit the jackpot!
> 
> I got Bloodrock, Lumpy, Anukulardecider, GWV5903, HenryBHough, WelfareQueen, Cafe, and DriftingSand.....whew.....that was a lot.....and the rest....mañana...




I got you back!  hehe!


----------



## GWV5903 (Aug 2, 2014)

Repped out, on the lake felling no pain...

Too many Rita's tonight...


----------



## Noomi (Aug 2, 2014)

I think I got everyone. Not sure.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 2, 2014)

[MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 2, 2014)

A guy wearing only saran wrap underwear walks into a psychiatrists office. The doctor takes one look at him and says, "Well, I can clearly see your nuts."


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 2, 2014)

Play that shit in reverse and muffin thief becomes a baker, carefully taking the muffins out of the oven to cool:


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 2, 2014)

Got most of yas. Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2014)

Got some folks, will keep working on it when I reload rep

Bloodrock
SteadyMercury
CafeAuLait
DeRideo_Te
Mertex
Jackson
Kiwiman127
Intolerant


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't really understand this "rep" stuff very well yet.  Sorry if I don't always give "reps."  I sometimes completely forget about it.  Lol!


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 2, 2014)

Rep is just a number!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Rep is just a number!



So then, why is there a whole thread about it then?


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 2, 2014)

It's Saturday ~ Make it Great

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/1bc48d0f-6f20-4d16-a6ce-23209e8e4477_zpse44f8c32.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't really understand this "rep" stuff very well yet.  Sorry if I don't always give "reps."  I sometimes completely forget about it.  Lol!


Just don't ever make the mistake of giving [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] a rep. Your computer will self-destruct.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand this "rep" stuff very well yet.  Sorry if I don't always give "reps."  I sometimes completely forget about it.  Lol!
> ...



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Rep is just a number!
> ...



It's mostly just a way to socialize. So enjoy.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

I hope to someday have rep powers more powerful than all you all, and then I will try to take over the world!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand this "rep" stuff very well yet.  Sorry if I don't always give "reps."  I sometimes completely forget about it.  Lol!
> ...



Interesting that Hossfly would say that on post #666!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 2, 2014)

Uh Oh, I repped him for that. Is it bad karma to rep post 666? 


Also, Bluesmistress is all lucky 7's right now.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 2, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Uh Oh, I repped him for that. *Is it bad karma to rep post 666?*
> 
> 
> Also, Bluesmistress is all lucky 7's right now.



I wouldn't worry about it myself. Hossfly's cooties can't make it through the firewall.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Uh Oh, I repped him for that. *Is it bad karma to rep post 666?*
> ...



OMG!  There are cooties here?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 2, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTqrlR7hkDU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTqrlR7hkDU[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand this "rep" stuff very well yet.  Sorry if I don't always give "reps."  I sometimes completely forget about it.  Lol!
> ...





Shhhhh!!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...


Maybe he meant cookies.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Rep is just a number!
> ...



Ask the question in your own thread outside of this thread, and I guarantee that you will have a 100 posts in an hour.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...



Not sure what that's supposed to mean.  That reputation points are important to some people?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Every time someone makes a post about rep here, they get a lot of responses. Lots of people have opinions about rep around here.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



It would only be important to me if I could cash them in for money at the end of the year.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 2, 2014)

Hehe!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 2, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Better yet, take your rep points and $5.00 to Starbucks and they'll give you a free cup of coffee.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



I actually prefer Dunkin Donuts.    I don't NEED all that fancy expensive coffee.  Just give me a regular iced coffee, light with extra sugar, and I'm good to go!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 2, 2014)

Got every one on this page.  Have a good one folks.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 2, 2014)

ALL GLORY TO THE REPNOTOAD!

Repped everyone on this page and in the previous one.






Enjoy!


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 3, 2014)

shitty connection here today so i did wot i cud and am gone


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 3, 2014)

Wait for the owl, very funny.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Wait for the owl, very funny.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-zUQGKGjZY



Ha! That explains that Indian dance move!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 3, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



 That's so funny.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for the owl, very funny.
> ...



The question is, are the dancers copying the owl or is the owl copying the dancers?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Wait for the owl, very funny.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-zUQGKGjZY







That was neat!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 3, 2014)

Here's my Sunday morning contribution.  LOL!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 3, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Here's my Sunday morning contribution.  LOL!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxX3HtiT6aY



Pug porn? 

Gotta wonder about what some people will do for rep!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my Sunday morning contribution.  LOL!
> ...




What pug porn?  LOL!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 3, 2014)

For a lazy August Sunday...






[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd3rA89VhtA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd3rA89VhtA[/ame]


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 3, 2014)

Back by popular demand.  Hehe!


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 3, 2014)

Happy Sunday ~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/33062d15-58ff-4119-8332-a1ad23f0cdcc_zpsda4446bc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 3, 2014)

'Afternoon all!  Just stopping by to rep a few folks - you know who you are! - before sauntering out for some window-shopping : ))

It is indeed a 'hazy, lazy' kind of day here in eastern NE.....


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Back by popular demand.  Hehe!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxX3HtiT6aY



Poor pug did NOT impress the German Shepard.


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Rep is just a number!



And...."red means run son, numbers add up to nothin'".


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really understand this "rep" stuff very well yet.  Sorry if I don't always give "reps."  I sometimes completely forget about it.  Lol!
> ...



Now I want to rep Statistik......................


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Still waiting, I repped...................................


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> I repped until I repped out. I think I need a cigarette.



Rerep yourself, na, na, na, na, rerep yourself......if you don't rerep yourself, ain't nobody gonna................................


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 3, 2014)

Peach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/363534-rep-scorts-international-2014-a.html


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

Peach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I repped him, now let's see if I get cooties.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)

Just hit everyone on the last two pages.  Oh...and my friend says hello.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Gotta get this straightened out!

Repping [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] will cause your PC to self-destruct because he is a Rep-Scort.

Repping [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] will give you cooties because he is ornery! (Probably cuz his little brother  is also a Rep-Scort and he isn't.)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



*Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!*


_(What the hell, it brought me lots of rep last time...)_


----------



## Jackson (Aug 3, 2014)

You know what I like about this thread?  We are all friends here!




http://www.jhocy.com/images/uploads/850a8927f42dad21b189b22dd8fdefc2.gif





Aw...Why didn't the graphic come out for me?  It does for you guys?


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

Jackson said:


> You know what I like about this thread?  We are all friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never does for me either, Vigilante sent me instructions, still post nothing but links to graphics.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 3, 2014)

Jackson said:


> You know what I like about this thread?  We are all friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you need to wrap it inside the [ IMG ]...[ / IMG ] tags.

Clicking on the yellow icon with the two triangles in the toolbar opens the image pop up. 

You then post the image URL in the pop up and it automatically wraps the IMG tags for you.






If you Quote this post you will see the image tags.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 3, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Just hit everyone on the last two pages.  Oh...and my friend says hello.



 What the hell is my wife doing in your post?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Intolerant (Aug 3, 2014)

What's popping peeps.


----------



## GWV5903 (Aug 3, 2014)

Repped everyone I could...

Back tomorrow...


----------



## Peach (Aug 3, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Repped a heap of you.




"Just keeping reppin' oonnnnnnn"


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 3, 2014)

........  It's all Peach's fault, folks:  she got my very last rep..........

But, I'll be back tomorrow : ))


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 3, 2014)

Repped who I could.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Jackson (Aug 4, 2014)

http:http//wwwzwani.com/graphics/friends/images/15.gif[/IMG


Did I do it????   Well, darn!   Oh, I see!


[IMG]http://www.zwani.com/graphics/friends/images/15.gif[/IMG

Well shit.  Wait a minute...

[IMG]http://www.zwani.com/graphics/friends/images/15.gif

Wallah!!   Yahoo!!!!  I'm Good!   Oh Yes!!!!   Uh HUH!   Oh YEAH!!!

I should rep myself!  Ha!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 4, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



All those asses are the same, aren't they?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)

Tonight was a slow night.....I was repping in other threads, and only was able to rep three of you here on this thread.......Enjoy....


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 4, 2014)

Done a lot more than I thought possible!

Here's today's picture.  It's the audience from a Gilbert & Sullivan performance at Harrogate's Royal Hall. Evacuated due to a fire alarm (real but not anything bad) just minutes into the opening number.  We were back inside in about 15 minutes; the play resumed and the cast incorporated some "fire drill" jokes into the story line.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 4, 2014)

Repped a few more!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 4, 2014)

_Live happily._


----------



## Peach (Aug 4, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> ........  It's all Peach's fault, folks:  she got my very last rep..........
> 
> But, I'll be back tomorrow : ))



I did it on purpose


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Tonight was a slow night.....I was repping in other threads, and only was able to rep three of you here on this thread.......Enjoy....


----------



## Peach (Aug 4, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight was a slow night.....I was repping in other threads, and only was able to rep three of you here on this thread.......Enjoy....
> ...



Repetition it appears...


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Tonight was a slow night.....I was repping in other threads, and only was able to rep three of you here on this thread.......Enjoy....



Not since I turned 50.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 4, 2014)

Got a bunch.  Too busy playing BioShock 2 yesterday to post much.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 4, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



When you got to go.........


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't believe it - all these hours later and I've still got no reps I can give.

I feel kinda like a 'Market Basket' grocery store ................   :  ((


----------



## Peach (Aug 4, 2014)

I gave all I could, then had more a couple hours later, wonder how long these rep phantoms last.....


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 4, 2014)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 4, 2014)

Got a bunch. Shot my wad.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 4, 2014)

um, yup!


----------



## Peach (Aug 4, 2014)

Rep up, stand up, rep up for your rights..rep up, stand up....don't give out of reps...........


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 4, 2014)

Rep a little, talk a little, rep a little, talk a lot.

Cheep cheep cheep cheep...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rep a little, talk a little, rep a little, talk a lot.
> 
> Cheep cheep cheep cheep...



Meredith Wilson, "The Music Man", 1957.

Just a guess...


----------



## Wake (Aug 4, 2014)

Have you ever tried crawfish trapping? I set a baited trap out last week and checked it the next day. All five chicken livers were gone, but a very nice, empty trap was left. I fear they are getting smarter.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 4, 2014)

Wake said:


> Have you ever tried crawfish trapping? I set a baited trap out last week and checked it the next day. All five chicken livers were gone, but a very nice, empty trap was left. I fear they are getting smarter.



I've never eaten crawfish.  Are they like little lobsters when it comes to eating them?


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 4, 2014)

Wake said:


> Have you ever tried crawfish trapping? I set a baited trap out last week and checked it the next day. All five chicken livers were gone, but a very nice, empty trap was left. I fear they are getting smarter.



The son raises parthenogenetic  crayfish: they are a lot like tribbles, but not very cuddly.  Oh, and they tend to be cannibals : ((   But the babies are so cute when they're tiny.....  

I like his fish-fish a whole lot better.  Especially the pleco:  his name is Hoover : ))


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 4, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever tried crawfish trapping? I set a baited trap out last week and checked it the next day. All five chicken livers were gone, but a very nice, empty trap was left. I fear they are getting smarter.
> ...



Yes, tasty - but it's too much work to eat anything but the tail.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 4, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> I've never eaten crawfish.  Are they like little lobsters when it comes to eating them?


I buy 'em live at the local Asian market, they are great steamed in some crab boil then dipped in butter. They are so inefficient in terms of meat/pound I can eat almost four pounds by myself, but is great with beer and maybe some andouille sausage or corn on the cob.


----------



## Wake (Aug 4, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever tried crawfish trapping? I set a baited trap out last week and checked it the next day. All five chicken livers were gone, but a very nice, empty trap was left. I fear they are getting smarter.
> ...



Sort of, yeah. I haven't tried them myself, but here's hoping. 

Also, this thread: ...aggressive, mean, stupid and tasty cannibals.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't rep anyone, sorry! I have to wait for my reload.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2014)

Hit about 10 people on the last two pages.  I'm spent.    But my friend does say hi.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 4, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Done a lot more than I thought possible!
> 
> Here's today's picture.  It's the audience from a Gilbert & Sullivan performance at Harrogate's Royal Hall. Evacuated due to a fire alarm (real but not anything bad) just minutes into the opening number.  We were back inside in about 15 minutes; the play resumed and the cast incorporated some "fire drill" jokes into the story line.



What was the performance?

In the original 1882 performance of _Iolanthe_ Gilbert's libretto had the Fairy Queen singing directly to the local head of the fire brigade as he sat in the audience -- the verse of "O Foolish Fay" that begins "O Captain Shaw..."

It would be supremely ironic.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 4, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I can't rep anyone, sorry! I have to wait for my reload.



Look, I found "green" Eco Reps!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 4, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hit about 10 people on the last two pages.  I'm spent.    But my friend does say hi.





Yep, me too!  And thank you!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 4, 2014)

I managed to get a few of you. Some are to soon. Hope everyone's Monday went well.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 4, 2014)

I keep seeing funnies on my FB feed this one made me LOL, so I have to share, if I am spamming the thread too much let me know! I need a few laughs right now.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If only!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 5, 2014)

Wake said:


> Have you ever tried crawfish trapping? I set a baited trap out last week and checked it the next day. All five chicken livers were gone, but a very nice, empty trap was left. I fear they are getting smarter.



  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Mud bugs! We used to hunt them and paint nail polish dots  on their backs ( to identify whose was whose) and race them when we were little.  We found many under rocks, no need for any stinkin traps!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 5, 2014)

Repped a bunch of you.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 5, 2014)

Used up my allotment


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 5, 2014)

Happy Tuesday ~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/d75bb56a-ed62-4b74-8a0c-2f3f09832913_zpsafffbd70.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 5, 2014)

Out of rep, catch you all later

have a great Tuesday


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 5, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>




That has got to be the most bizarre gif I've seen yet.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 5, 2014)

I need a good hard rep!  LOL!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 5, 2014)

Done pretty good before coming up against the repetition demon!

Attended a 1280 year old nightly ceremony last evening.  Usually it involves just one "performer" but, 4 times each year, it involves a team of MUMMERS - some in blackface which would get them at least imprisoned in Obamerica.....

They were great!


----------



## Peach (Aug 5, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> I need a good hard rep!  LOL!



"When the rep comes down......"


----------



## Peach (Aug 5, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever tried crawfish trapping? I set a baited trap out last week and checked it the next day. All five chicken livers were gone, but a very nice, empty trap was left. I fear they are getting smarter.
> ...



The best are.......somewhat; some, just crawfish......................


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 5, 2014)

My favorite Tuesday song! Happy Tuesday my USMB friends!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7_tO5TgCnE]THE MOODY BLUES-TUESDAY AFTERNOON.-1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 5, 2014)

The person who puts me over 50k gets a BIG surprise!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> The person who puts me over 50k gets a BIG surprise!





Hussy!!!


Whore!!!


Tart!!!


A real RepScort!!!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> The person who puts me over 50k gets a BIG surprise!



Uh oh... Not That!!

"The last time that happened, grown men were weeping.   Policemen were turning in their badges..."

Name that speaker...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> The person who puts me over 50k gets a BIG surprise!



Well, I would but I already repped you recently, I don't have enough rep to do that, and I'm really worried about that surprise. I've already had enough from you and all those rep scorts.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > The person who puts me over 50k gets a BIG surprise!
> ...



Make that a very high end rep scort! I'm not easy but I can be had.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> The person who puts me over 50k gets a BIG surprise!



Gotcha! 










  [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > The person who puts me over 50k gets a BIG surprise!
> ...



*SURPRISE!!!* told ya it would be big!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 5, 2014)

I would like to thank my Mom, my legions of loyal fans and especially DT for making me the man I am today. I am humbled...and awesome!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I would like to thank my Mom, my legions of loyal fans and especially DT for making me the man I am today. I am humbled...and awesome!



It was a team effort!

Go Rep-Scorts!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 5, 2014)

Teeeheeee!


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 5, 2014)

I have no clue how this particular repping works. This is the wierdest setup, I've ever seen. Somebody who has 40,000 rep points give me a rep up, so I say great, I'lll get all 40,000 points. Nope. I end up with 2 or 3 points. I'm lost.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 5, 2014)

XPostFacto said:


> I have no clue how this particular repping works. This is the wierdest setup, I've ever seen. Somebody who has 40,000 rep points give me a rep up, so I say great, I'lll get all 40,000 points. Nope. I end up with 2 or 3 points. I'm lost.





We're saving them like frequent flyer miles.  LOL!  I hear you can even use the points at Starbucks at the end of the year.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 5, 2014)

Got a bunch before I was rudely interrupted by the you have given too much rep message.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll catch some of you all tomorrow. I'm out of reps gotta reload.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 5, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> My favorite Tuesday song! Happy Tuesday my USMB friends!
> THE MOODY BLUES-TUESDAY AFTERNOON.-1969 - YouTube







I saw them in 1988, I think.  They're great. I love those guys!




.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2014)

Hit about ten people on the last two pages.  And please....she's just talking about rep.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 5, 2014)

XPostFacto said:


> I have no clue how this particular repping works. This is the wierdest setup, I've ever seen. Somebody who has 40,000 rep points give me a rep up, so I say great, I'lll get all 40,000 points. Nope. I end up with 2 or 3 points. I'm lost.



You should go up 40 points with a 40,000 rep hit.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice shot. Yup.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 5, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I would like to thank my Mom, my legions of loyal fans and especially DT for making me the man I am today. I am humbled...and awesome!



North Carolinians ...   ... ya can't trust 'em.



XPostFacto said:


> I have no clue how this particular repping works. This is the wierdest setup, I've ever seen. Somebody who has 40,000 rep points give me a rep up, so I say great, I'lll get all 40,000 points. Nope. I end up with 2 or 3 points. I'm lost.




Looks like you've been here long enough to know, but in that case you'd get an effective payment of 40 points -- you get one point for every thousand the repper has.  There are two figures in your User Control Panel (CP).  That 40k showed up in the second one,  and the first figure (the one that shows on the board) is figured out of the second number.

My number showing at the moment is 30041 but the number it's based on is in my case 30,017,522 (thirty million plus) -- THAT's where your rep received goes from that 40,000 rep.  And then the number that shows on the board (192 for you) is figured out of that.  I think if someone with 478 points reps me (bringing it to 30,018,000), then my rep number that shows would go up 1 point.  As you see it's not quite a 100-to-1 ratio between the two, but it's in the ballpark.  I don't know why it's off a bit but that's how it works.


----------



## Peach (Aug 5, 2014)

Reppin' on empty, reppin' behind......................


----------



## Jackson (Aug 5, 2014)

I ran out of reps....







but I'll be back!


----------



## GWV5903 (Aug 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Tonight was a slow night.....I was repping in other threads, and only was able to rep three of you here on this thread.......Enjoy....



Yes...

Is that online Lucky? 

If so, how about offline Lucky?

Got a quit a few tonight...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)

My basket runneth over.....got Esmeralda, Bloodrock, Intolerant, Jackson and Derideo_Te.....and then I ran out of rep......

I'll be back...............tomorrow....


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 6, 2014)

This is very cute!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Got a bunch before I was rudely interrupted by the you have given too much rep message.



Don't you just hate that bitch?  Like the stewardess with the whiny, nasal voice on the plane. And her cleavage is not even showing!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> My basket runneth over.....got Esmeralda, Bloodrock, Intolerant, Jackson and Derideo_Te.....and then I ran out of rep......
> 
> I'll be back...............tomorrow....




A woman willing to reveal her basket is worth all the gold in the world.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to thank my Mom, my legions of loyal fans and especially DT for making me the man I am today. I am humbled...and awesome!
> ...



I've been here awhile, but I don't post much, here. It usually takes me 4 or 5 attempts before the site will let me on, so I spend my time more on other sites where there is no hassle getting on. Someone said I might have cookie problems, but that's not the case at all. I think it's this site's software app.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm out again!  I'll get my allottment soon!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 6, 2014)

Excuse me, I mustache you a question | Funny Cute Pics






I'm out again!  I'll get my allottment soon!  Will you wait?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 6, 2014)

It's Wednesday ~ 

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/d59befff-d174-4576-800d-59e52dbbd2ca_zps659f0795.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 6, 2014)

Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Done pretty good before coming up against the repetition demon!
> 
> Attended a 1280 year old nightly ceremony last evening.  Usually it involves just one "performer" but, 4 times each year, it involves a team of MUMMERS - some in blackface which would get them at least imprisoned in Obamerica.....
> 
> They were great!



Thought this section was politix-free...  'swat it sez on my screen...


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Thought this section was politix-free...  'swat it sez on my screen...



Yup, rule should be anyone doing politics in this thread everyone does neg reps to 'em instead. I suspect that would solve the problem quickly.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 6, 2014)

What if a person ran out and gave 20 neg reps, then ran and turned their own rep off?  LOL!

And what happens to a person who gets a neg rep, but doesn't have any rep?  Are they like kicked off the island...banned from the forum?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 6, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> What if a person ran out and gave 20 neg reps, then ran and turned their own rep off?  LOL!
> 
> And what happens to a person who gets a neg rep, but doesn't have any rep?  Are they like kicked off the island...banned from the forum?



You can only give rep, if you can receive it. So if you ask the mods or admin to shut your rep off, you can't see anyone's rep, you can't give rep, you can't get rep. Gracie is an example of someone who shut their rep off. It was her choice.

If you're rep is 0 and you get a neg, you go into the red. Once you are all the way into the red and can't go any further, nothing happens. 

You can only neg once every 48 hours or you lose your rep priviledges.

You can only give 20 reps per 24 hours and can only hit the same person every 12. So technically, you can rep the same person twice in a day.

As Cafe very kindly did to me yesterday.

Stat has repped me twice with only a couple minutes in between. I doubt I'll ever be able to top that one.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 6, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Thought this section was politix-free...  'swat it sez on my screen...
> ...



Can't neg in the lounge but yeah, hit them outside the lounge would work just fine.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 6, 2014)

Rep it up I'll take it. Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 6, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Rep it up I'll take it. Hope everyone is enjoying their day.





There ya go!


and here's a cute video!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 6, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > What if a person ran out and gave 20 neg reps, then ran and turned their own rep off?  LOL!
> ...





You've got that rep thang down!  LOL!



.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 6, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > What if a person ran out and gave 20 neg reps, then ran and turned their own rep off?  LOL!
> ...



well said


----------



## Yurt (Aug 6, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> It's Wednesday ~
> 
> [URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/d59befff-d174-4576-800d-59e52dbbd2ca_zps659f0795.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



very nice


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 6, 2014)

It is a far, far better thing I do, than I have ever done.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2014)

Okay, blew my wad for the day...


What???


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/6ib9N7L9y08]Socialism Explained - Abbott & Costello Explain The Stimulus Plan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Aug 6, 2014)

I need a rep rally, out of rep....................


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 6, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Excuse me, I mustache you a question | Funny Cute Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 6, 2014)

I think she's remembering she needs to give out some rep.  I know I did.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a bunch before I was rudely interrupted by the you have given too much rep message.
> ...



It's important to keep the word _stewardesses_ alive.  It's the longest word in English that is typed entirely with the left hand.

Just uh, thought I'd throw that in.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, I had a hard day today.  It was absolutely beautiful in Minnesota today.  So I ran to my favorite nursery bought some shrubs and three trees to plant around this country house I've been renovating.  Anyway, I'll  probably will be going to bed soon, I'm beat.
But to jump the gun, Happy Thursday! Here's a feel good song.

OK, maybe it isn't a feel good song but it is done by Thursday.


----------



## Peach (Aug 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



Thanks...I guess...I'll remember that.......along with the words in English that begin with Q without a U after..........................


----------



## Jackson (Aug 6, 2014)

Used up my rep again!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 6, 2014)

Repped as many as I could for now.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 6, 2014)

Jackson said:


> Used up my rep again!



Yep, same here.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > What if a person ran out and gave 20 neg reps, then ran and turned their own rep off?  LOL!
> ...



Once you are down to 0 reps, if people keep negging you, you get big red splats where your rep points are suppose to show.  Some mean people here liked to neg people till they had red splats and then they would carry them on their sigs....I think most of them are now gone.....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2014)

*Quit yer cryin.........If I didn't get you this morning, I'll get you tomorrow morning....I can only rep so much you know......*






I got BobPlumb, GWV5903, Noomi, Steady Mercury, Kiwiman, and Esmeralda.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 7, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > Rep it up I'll take it. Hope everyone is enjoying their day.
> ...



 [MENTION=42588]anukulardecider[/MENTION]

anuk and her Xmas pug:


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 7, 2014)

Repped some more, as you do.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)

Reppin' again..............

Wish I could post photos not links, oh, well.................


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 7, 2014)

It's Thursday ~~ Enjoy the Day


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 7, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> anukulardecider said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...





I want that shirt!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 7, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WKZ7QIzfUQ







Now that is unique!  LOL!

I've got to send that to Mom.




.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 7, 2014)

This explain the high reps in people who have barely been here


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 7, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> This explain the high reps in people who have barely been here



Not sure that I understand your question. Can you please clarify who you are referring to and where "here" is specifically? Thank you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> This explain the high reps in people who have barely been here




Funny.....I noticed in the ten years you've been here you have thanked other posters a grand total of 86 times.  Compare this to the number of times people have been nice enough to thank you (Over 16,700) it works out to .005 ratio.  

Not sure what your point is above, but maybe you receive what you're willing to give.  Perhaps this is something you can ponder.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2014)

Hit everyone above.....and this dog needs some serious obedience training.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 7, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hit everyone above.....and this dog needs some serious obedience training.



Looks well trained to me.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 7, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This explain the high reps in people who have barely been here
> ...



My assumption was that Avatar was being facetious hence the "" but I wasn't sure hence the question.

If it is a genuine question about how relative noobs like myself who have been here less than 18 months have "high reps" compared to old timers like himself then I don't know the answer.

I was fortunate to receive rep from posters across the spectrum and because of that good fortune I am paying it forward in this thread. I have done the math and I know that "high rep" posters give away far more rep than they receive in return. That is the nature of rep and being generous raises all boats which is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 7, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> This explain the high reps in people who have barely been here



It has broken the rep power of the far right.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 7, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Hit everyone above.....and this dog needs some serious obedience training.


That's Bloodrock's dog!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




Couldn't agree more.  It's a lot like life.  You often receive what you're willing to give.    I think your thread is a way for people to have fun and be kind to each other.  I do not have the impression anyone takes it all that seriously.  

And btw....I'll rep you for this as soon as I reload.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 7, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Hit everyone above.....and this dog needs some serious obedience training.
> ...



 Makes me wonder what tricks he is teaching the kittens!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Also, as has been noted in earlier posts, we are  having fun, getting to know each other, right and left, and making friends.  What's the harm?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> Reppin' again..............
> 
> Wish I could post photos not links, oh, well.................



Why can't you post photos?


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 7, 2014)

Lunch break:  I've been hard at work paying the bills, and now I feel poor!

OTOH, the sun is shining and the birds are chirping and it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood........


Had a visitor yesterday - something got into the fireplace and the cat was utterly fascinated.  I decided I didn't want to know.  But when something flew overhead, I couldn't continue to ignore - especially as the cat tried to use my head as a 'launch pad' to get to it.   

Anyway, 'it' was a very unhappy and confuse sparrow.   Not wanting to risk blood on the upholstery or carpet, I stashed Kitty-Boy in the bathroom, and went around lowering shades and then opening the front door.   It didn't take long before the silly little sparrow made its bid for freedom.....the trick is to leave light only by the 'exit' for 'em.

I'm glad it was a sparrow and not a bat.  Him we had to snag with a towel and put gloves on to grab him and get him outside where he could happily feast on mosquitoes and suchlike........


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 7, 2014)

*sigh!*  One more bill to pay, and then a couple of errands.......BBL, all you lovely people : ))

I got just a couple - waiting to recharge here : ))


----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Reppin' again..............
> ...



Vigilante gave me instructions, still doesn't work. I would accept any other advice though.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Try youtube first. Go to youtube and choose a video.  Then left click on the url address  to capture it.  Then right click on it to copy it.  Then go to this thread and to reply to this posting.  Then right click and the URL should show up.  Then click submit reply.  Try it.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 7, 2014)

I've used up all my reps. Will have to wait awhile before getting some of you. Hope everyone is enjoying their day.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 7, 2014)

Peach said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



When you reply to thread, there's an insert image icon, you can paste in an URL and it should post. You can also do what Esmeralda said with Youtube videos and just copy the URL directly into your post. 

As far as personal photos, I believe you can use a photobucket or other type of account to post the here but someone who posts a lot of those like Bloodrock should be able to help.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 7, 2014)

There!!!  Now it's fixed.  Notice that pugs win in all these videos!  I think whoever did these videos are partial to pugs.  LOL!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 7, 2014)

I fixed that!  LOL!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs_-emj1qR4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs_-emj1qR4[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Thank you, and Esmeralda; able to do both now!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4UOwp1pquA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4UOwp1pquA[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4UOwp1pquA



A beauty, yes.


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 7, 2014)

Hamburger!

[ame=http://youtu.be/6rxAXzWDZwQ]Man Keeps 14 Year-old Hamburger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)

Those eyes, that nose, that curious look they get...........................I love weiner dogs...........................


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 7, 2014)

LOL!  His comb-over.


----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)

The 'glades, always.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 7, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> This explain the high reps in people who have barely been here



No thanks to you ... that's for sure.  By your thanks count I can see you take far better than you give.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 7, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This explain the high reps in people who have barely been here
> ...



Sorry ... didn't realize that this is the lounge. Bad me for being argumentative.


----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)

Sinkholes can be beautiful.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

*Okay I give up.......I'll rep you tomorrow ......I promise!*






I did rep a bunch today, though....Anukulardecider, Wake, BluesMistress, Intolerant, Spoonmn, Bloodrock and Esmeralda.......YAY!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

Look at all these rep-whores here, trying to get rep. All of bunch of RepScorts in training.

Disgusting, I tell you, just disgusting.

Now, rep me and I won't find it disgusting anymore.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)

Out of rep for now.  Will get to you when I can.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 8, 2014)

The Ichetucknee, tubing down her is great.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 8, 2014)

Ran head first into the rep wall.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy Friday all. It's my daughter's birthday today. She's 5. We are taking her to a concert in the park after work/school. Here is the falls there:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 8, 2014)

WTF? It's 7 a.m. here and I've already give out too much reputation in the last 24 hours.

Dang it!! Note to self: Bluesmistress is next. LOL


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 8, 2014)

A good Friday morning too you. Throwing out a few reps to start you're day off.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> WTF? It's 7 a.m. here and I've already give out too much reputation in the last 24 hours.
> 
> Dang it!! Note to self: Bluesmistress is next. LOL



It's 6:26 here and I just got the same message.  Note to self;  Wolfsister is next.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Funny Stuff ..


[ame=http://youtu.be/GW0M2zEx-7g]'Please Warm My Weiner' BO CARTER, Delta Blues Guitar Legend (1934) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 8, 2014)

A big *'THANK YOU'* to a certain allegedly 'Intolerant' poster here who repped me : ))

I am still working on recharging.....got here and found out I was running on empty : ((    

TGIF!!!!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



So cute!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>






I want to go there!




.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

*Sorry Guys.....I was repping in other threads and by the time I got here I only had two left....BobPlumb and Noomi got them.....so, I'll get you tomorrow....*


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)

Wee Friday!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This explain the high reps in people who have barely been here
> ...



Thanking is a fairly new feature. it's barely been around for a quarter of the time i've been registered for the board. I much prefer repping to thanking.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This explain the high reps in people who have barely been here
> ...



Since all the free reps threads have reduced the value ( significance ) of _everyone's _reps. a better barometer to go by to ascertain one's appreciation from others is to look at their _Thanked amount (number)  to Times amount( number ) in  Posts.  _

I don't participate in free reps threads but do often rep others who do, just in other threads. 

Last week I had my rep power reduced by 4,700 reps for personal reasons.   I do these things. I actually opted out of reps in `12, for 71/2 months, coming back into them in June `13.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 8, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The Thanks feature has been here since I have but I like thanking and repping. I like to give all I can, when a post impresses me for one or more reasons.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 8, 2014)

Who would even think to do this?  


...........Oh...and have a great Friday.  Reps for everyone.


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 8, 2014)

Have a Fabulous Friday ~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/2599981b-b412-47e6-aea2-56283a1a813b_zps5a64620b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 8, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I very often do both.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 8, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



From what I gather the significance of rep in the past was largely based upon it being "hoarded" by one group and used to "punish" those who were outsiders. The current more open "sharing" of rep amongst everyone has resulted in raising the rep of all participating posters irrespective of their positions. 

Since the rules governing rep are the same for everyone how it is perceived is up to the individual. I do agree that if one wants to take the "measure" of how a poster is perceived by their peers then a single metric is meaningless. Time since they joined, number of posts, number of times they thanked and been thanked all play a part. 

Ultimately though none of those matter. What matters is who you are as a person and how you treat others that you interact with in this forum. Showing respect, kindness, empathy and understanding that each of us are only human and we all have our good and bad points is what matters in my opinion. 

So that makes this thread a place to come and share, be silly and funny, be happy and to make others smile. Given the choice between those and rep I know which I would choose.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 8, 2014)

I really, really like thanking good posts-You can see I've thanked more than I've even posted here, LOL.

It's just the way I am.


----------



## PoliticalTorch (Aug 8, 2014)

*T.G.I.F.!!!*











*Weekend Concert Time!!*


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...




As Anais Nin observed, "We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are."

I see redistribution of reps as socialistic and entitlement-minded. But that's just me. I'm a conservative.

When I first joined, I was confused and puzzled by the Reputation system. So I asked a prolific, former poster, who is a schoolteacher, what the significance of reps was and she replied, they are a source of pride. That confused me, as I saw them as a competition and didn't like it. I tried to opt out of them but you couldn't then. Now you can. So I decided not to participate in the game but so many posters kept sending me those reppies that soon I felt guilty by not returning the appreciation and so it all began.

So these days, in order not to be number one in reps, I often let a few go. Being number one, is not important to me, nor my goal. Were it important to me, I would not have just had my reps reduced nor would I have opted out of them for that period of time. I did like being opted out and came back into them because several posters asked me to and because USMB had become a better place to be, than the previous two years.

Being opted out, though, feels as if you are not in the loop here and I missed that. Benevolence aside, reps make me feel good to distribute, though only for worth, not for expectation.

Now I have to get ready for work....**laters** sweethearts.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 8, 2014)

Watch this!  I am keeping my mouth shut!  I'm so proud of me!  LOL!


Happy Friday, everyone!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...






That positive attitude makes me smile!!!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Sorry Guys.....I was repping in other threads and by the time I got here I only had two left....BobPlumb and Noomi got them.....so, I'll get you tomorrow....*


Yeah yeah promises promises. Lol


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

*In honor of Cat's Day, this kitty going to rep.....*


----------



## Peach (Aug 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *In honor of Cat's Day, this kitty going to rep.....*



Now that's a hep rep cat!


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *In honor of Cat's Day, this kitty going to rep.....*



There is a stray black cat taking a nap on the front steps of my house.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *In honor of Cat's Day, this kitty going to rep.....*



What a darling kitty...And she is pointing at ....YOU! LOL


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay in honor of kitty let's admire their amazing reflexes in slow motion:






Not only did it manage to get a left hook in while jumping back, it got the right toe out of the way of the second strike too. Amazing.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)

Kitty friends


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)

Kitty asking for head rubs


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)

Kitty teamwork with dog:


----------



## Peach (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 8, 2014)

Got Peachy, Mercury and Jackson.

All the juice I got, for now.


----------



## Peach (Aug 8, 2014)

I have known some fines beagles, but lived with a Sheltie I will never forget.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 8, 2014)

Peach said:


> I have known some fines beagles, but lived with a Sheltie I will never forget.






Cute!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 8, 2014)

Out of reps and out of time. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Got 8 or 9. Night


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 8, 2014)

Time to get busy peeps, get me to 10k before rep goes away....


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 9, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > I have known some fines beagles, but lived with a Sheltie I will never forget.
> ...



I Love Shelties. I have one. His name is Hendrix or Mr Jimi. I had another one Django. I lost him a few years ago. I'm still heartbroken. I will forever love & miss him with all my heart. Shelties are great dogs. And so beautiful....& they shed...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 9, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Well, now that people have laid down on Freud's couch over something as earth-shattering as rep, let me tell you why I do it:


*Cuz it's fun.* And I don't delve into socialism or fascism over it.

You see, life is short, and it's good to have some fun now and then.


That is all.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

Getting reps is fun, returning them is also fun.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 9, 2014)

i bet


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

jwbooth said:


> time to get busy peeps, get me to 10k before rep goes away....



noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 9, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


>



Why am I hungry all of a sudden?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 9, 2014)

I have an announcement I'd like to make!  I know you're wondering why I called you all here today, so I'll be brief. (LOL)

Hopefully, today I will have a new screen name.  I will no longer be anukulardecider. One of the mods is being kind enough to help me change it.  That's why I have a new avi.


----------



## Peach (Aug 9, 2014)

A coloful REPtile above.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 9, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>





That reminded me of my Grandpa, when he'd go noodling (fishing) for catfish in the Red River.

Noodling for fish is dangerous if you don't know what you're doing.  He was a small town judge.  They nicknamed him the tennis shoe judge, because he would forget to change his shoes when got to work after fishing.    He wore his judge robe with tennis shoes.  LOL!



.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2014)

been walking this AM, beautiful day


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 9, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Noodling can get get one in danger.  If the underwater critter's skin feels grainy, pebbly,slowlu slowly slowly take your hand away from the cotton mouth.  If it is a snapping turtle, you may a real problem.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 9, 2014)

*Looks like our rep is going to go away......so enjoy it while you still can..*








Today I got Spoonman, JWBooth, GWV5903, Intolerant, Anakulardecider, and BluesMistress.

See ya tomorrow.....


----------



## GWV5903 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Looks like our rep is going to go away......so enjoy it while you still can..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? What's up?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2014)

*NOTICE

REP is EVOLVING!*

Rep as we know it will become far more creative in the future.

Imagine being able to comment on any post as being positive/neutral/negative for any of the following categories;






And then you will be able to see for yourself how your own posts are being rated;

Positive ratings received:0
Neutral ratings received:0
Negative ratings received:0


There might also be "Trophy Points" too but I still have to confirm if those are going to be available.

So what was once known as rep will be known as "Likes Received". ​


----------



## Peach (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKLnhuzh9uY[/ame]​


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 9, 2014)

It's Saturday ~~Have a Fabulous Day ~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/af5566cf-0681-486a-a8b2-8a30a90aea39_zpsb2ddfdcc.png.html]
	
[/URL]

My Buddy Hendrix ~~


----------



## Jackson (Aug 9, 2014)

http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users...test-kittens-ever--large-msg-134427755554.jpg






And a shopping we will go...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Looks like our rep is going to go away......so enjoy it while you still can..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you for that!!!


I know what you mean!  I've worked so hard at building up my REP!  I'm angry!  

Deri, can you send me a smile?



.


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> *NOTICE
> 
> REP is EVOLVING!*
> 
> ...




I Love it ~~ Pink Hearts and Rainbows


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *Looks like our rep is going to go away......so enjoy it while you still can..*
> ...


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 9, 2014)

LOL!  Very cute!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 9, 2014)

Before rep evolves, there is still some business to attend to.

This is a rare, hard-to-find-in-the-wild RepScort *Rep Palindrome*:




48184 reads the same backwards as forwards.

The first person to break that palindrome by repping me gets a rep in return within about 2 hours....


Going, going, going....


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 9, 2014)

That is such a cute puppy smile!  Love it!


----------



## Peach (Aug 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Before rep evolves, there is still some business to attend to.
> 
> This is a rare, hard-to-find-in-the-wild RepScort *Rep Palindrome*:
> 
> ...



I like palindromes.........................................................................moor


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 9, 2014)

Passing out a little Saturday rep.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Looks like our rep is going to go away......so enjoy it while you still can..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rep is going away?  Tell me more.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 9, 2014)

I just love Saturdays.  It's just something to wait for!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 9, 2014)

think this guy is going to build an igloo?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 9, 2014)

Lets Dance!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *Looks like our rep is going to go away......so enjoy it while you still can..*
> ...



Its Greased Lightening, last I heard.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 9, 2014)

Saturday Night Reps for Everyone!

[youtube]dBn2ux5vRHk[/youtube]


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 9, 2014)

You all know who you are


----------



## Noomi (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 9, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Saturday Night Reps for Everyone!
> 
> [youtube]dBn2ux5vRHk[/youtube]






Wowza!  LOL!



The Bay City Rollers....my 12th birthday party theme!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *Looks like our rep is going to go away......so enjoy it while you still can..*
> ...


Go to Announcements and Feedback...CK posted a thread regarding new Software....does not include rep.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Wow, I never thought that would happen.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Maybe you high rollers should rep him more often.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



 We're not going that far.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 10, 2014)

A good Sunday morning to all you reppers.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 10, 2014)

"The rep is gone, baby............."

Cannot get BB King to post, darn.


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 10, 2014)

Happy Sunday!

Hey, where is everyone.


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 10, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Hey, where is everyone.



Let's start a contest.  Last post that gets rep on this thread wins.  It's the last rep whore contest.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 10, 2014)

I feel so dirty.


----------



## Peach (Aug 10, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> I feel so dirty.



Bathe.


----------



## Peach (Aug 10, 2014)

anukulardecider said:


> Lets Dance!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTp0AlTuPNA



Reminds me of my sister.............


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 10, 2014)

Peach said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > I feel so dirty.
> ...



It's not the kind of dirt that simply washes off.  It's the evil decandence of being a rep whore.


----------



## GWV5903 (Aug 10, 2014)

Sunday night reppen...

Why would they drop reppen? 

Did PaintMyHouse cry?


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 10, 2014)

This place is the only way some people would ever get a rep.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 10, 2014)

*Everyone Is Going to Reach Higher Levels........until it's gone.....*






*Got Stat, Bloodrock, Noomi, Kiwiman, BobPlumb, Spoonman, and SteadyMercury......tomorrow the rest.*


----------



## Noomi (Aug 11, 2014)

XPostFacto said:


> This place is the only way some people would ever get a rep.



Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Everyone Is Going to Reach Higher Levels........until it's gone.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope they bring it back.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 11, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday!
> ...



CK said 60-90 days until the change over.  Could be a while yet to continue on with repping.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 11, 2014)

*
Rep is going away? *


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 11, 2014)

Some of my favorite statues


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 11, 2014)

This should move:


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 11, 2014)

And this is my 'favoriteist" 










Love, love, love this one!


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 11, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9605532 said:
			
		

> Some of my favorite statues



If I were a bird, I'd land on that.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 11, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9605591 said:
			
		

>




OMG,   


This is worth a REP, to be sure!!!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 11, 2014)

Happy Monday ~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/b1386162-6497-433a-86fa-6a3761dbabab_zps789ac867.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes Really.    Hit everyone on the last two pages .  Happy Monday.


----------



## Sarah G (Aug 11, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



Cute!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 11, 2014)

How about a little blue Monday rep.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Everyone Is Going to Reach Higher Levels........until it's gone.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Soooooooooo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzDVaKRApcg]Jackie Wilson - (Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher And Higher (Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Aug 11, 2014)

*Rep Fest coming, according to CK.....stay tuned.....*






Got Peach, JWBooth, Jackson, Intolerant, BluesMistress, DriftingSand, Esmeralda and SarahG.........Yay!


----------



## shart_attack (Aug 11, 2014)

^ Got 'em. ^

I just wanna get to 10K before its done.

But if I don't, then oh, well.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> ^ Got 'em. ^
> 
> I just wanna get to 10K before its done.
> 
> But if I don't, then oh, well.



We shall try and get you there.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 12, 2014)

New born panda triplets.









And here's mom.





Female panda Juxiao, who gave birth to panda triplets on July 29, 2014 at a safari park in the Chinese city of Guangzhou. (AFP Photo/Chimelong Group


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh yeah. Got a bunch of yas.


----------



## Peach (Aug 12, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Oh yeah. Got a bunch of yas.



"Get Yer Ya Yas out"


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 12, 2014)

[MENTION=27143]BluesMistress[/MENTION] [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION]






 [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Rep Fest coming, according to CK.....stay tuned.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats a rep fest?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 12, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



Oh Deer!


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *Rep Fest coming, according to CK.....stay tuned.....*
> ...


Something too terrible to behold!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2014)

Been pissed off too much of the day, best thing to do is give some rep away....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *Rep Fest coming, according to CK.....stay tuned.....*
> ...




This is a rep fest....


http://www.usmessageboard.com/9608891-post57.html


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

*Shot some rep in here.....was able to get some of you.....*
(KissMy, GWV5903, BobPlumb, SteadyMercury, and Esmeralda)


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Aug 12, 2014)

Got all I can, for now.

Out of juice.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2014)

I've got REP!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a question:  If we no longer have rep, what are they gonna talk about in the flame zone?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Aug 13, 2014)

One more Robin Williams tribute. 


"Genie you're free"...


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2014)

Reppin' again....


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 13, 2014)

It's Wednesday ~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/d70c4bf4-557a-475c-a71e-34c4aa691a72_zpsf26f7f87.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

BluesMistress said:


> It's Wednesday ~~~
> 
> [URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/d70c4bf4-557a-475c-a71e-34c4aa691a72_zpsf26f7f87.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




10,000.974% chance that this will get repped by me!




"If music be the food of love, sing on, sing on, sing on...."


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



i'll probably end up being stuck in an all day meeting that day  lol


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BluesMistress said:
> 
> 
> > It's Wednesday ~~~
> ...



Nope...the actual quote is...

"If music be the food of love, play on,
Give me excess of it; that surfeiting,
The appetite may sicken, and so die."

Twelfth Night Act 1, scene 1, 13


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 13, 2014)

@Statistikhengst 










 [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]










​


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2014)

Rep pup:







Reppin' for the heck of it...........


----------



## Peach (Aug 13, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> ^ Got 'em. ^
> 
> I just wanna get to 10K before its done.
> 
> But if I don't, then oh, well.



There will still "Thanks" to have fun with.

"I'm reppin' out..."


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 13, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5O3DMDHY-Y






That's cute!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 14, 2014)

Y'all with high rep, you need to rep me.

How the hell did Spoonie get to 70,000 reps? Geez, that is good going!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 14, 2014)

Still having to spread my damn rep around. I should write a list of people I need to rep and stick to it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm repped out....Thank You All for the Rep sent my way today. I'm in a motel and impossible to send thanks. The connection totally sucks....


----------



## Peach (Aug 14, 2014)

Rep talk, gone bad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2014)

Peach said:


> Rep talk, gone bad.




Fish = Rep?


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 14, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/worlds-only-panda-triplets-alive-163048736.html


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 14, 2014)

I hope getting rep feels better than this?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 14, 2014)

As it's Thursday, it means I post another song by Thurday.  And I repped as many as I could and will use up what I have left later when more rep is available today, which would mean,,,, Thursday! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pejvzJZSLpw]Thursday - Signals Over The Air - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2014)

This is still the best Thursday song I know....


Guess when you're a songwriter and you see "Monday Monday", "Tuesday Afternoon" "Wednesday Morning 3 AM", "Friday on my Mind", "Drive In Saturday" and "Sunday will Never Be the Same" have already been writ, you take what's left.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 14, 2014)

*Happy Birthday, @Derideo Te!!!*








Now, that is a reason to rep the dude!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Derideo.

Hope you have a great one!!


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 14, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Happy Birthday Derideo.
> 
> Hope you have a great one!!



What is the first thing Frosty The Snow Man said?


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 14, 2014)

Gave out all my rep.


So I thought I'd share my favorite pic.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 14, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I hope getting rep feels better than this?



Poor kid, that look of confusion won't come off of his face until his dirt nap.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 14, 2014)

It's Thursday evening - just about almost the *WEEKEND*.......


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 15, 2014)

As with the fish, Rep pep talk.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 15, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 15, 2014)

Wishing Everyone a Fabulous Friday ~~~
Everyone Repped on the road....Hotel connection totally sucks
Sending rep thanks ~~~


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the rep folks. Did what I could until I ran out. Happy Friday.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 15, 2014)

pretty sexy =


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 15, 2014)

It's FRIDAY, at last!!!  

Hasn't been a great week here....  The weekend will be spent in sweating pipes, trying to remove the reek of mildew from the basement, and a few other unlovely activities of home ownership which are not usually touted in all those real estate brochures.

I am SOOOOOOOO!!!!  looking forward to shedding this place and moving into the retirement condo.  I know the husband shares my view there.  But he's the one who makes the money, and life will be so much easier in retirement if he sticks it out for the 2.5 years we've planned on.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 15, 2014)

Rep, rep, huh, whaaa?


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 15, 2014)

Hope everyone's Friday is going well.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2014)

*I asked "Who wants some rep" and only these folks raised their hands....

BobPlumb, Intolerant, SteadyMercury, and Esmeralda......next time raise your hand when I ask*.....


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *I asked "Who wants some rep" and only these folks raised their hands....
> 
> BobPlumb, Intolerant, SteadyMercury, and Esmeralda......next time raise your hand when I ask*.....



LOL  Gosh, you're strict!


----------



## Peach (Aug 15, 2014)

Core temp high, computer tech could not make it today, will be here tomorrow am..........


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 15, 2014)

Did my duteh...think I got everyone on this page


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 15, 2014)

Hit about 12 folks on the last two pages.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 15, 2014)

Ah has dun mah duteh, too.  Mah plan is ta use up all mah rep evray day whiles it lasts.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 15, 2014)

Out of rep already and still owe WQ and Bloodrock.

I'm gonna be using it up daily as long as I can.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmmm, lets see if the 24 hr. rep wall is still holding me back....


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, it's the weekend.  Here's one of my favorites from one of my all time favorite decades. I had sooooo much fun during the 80s. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL8G5pBZ5CI]Loverboy - Working For The Weekend - YouTube[/ame]

Bring back BIG HAIR!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2014)

*A Students, JWBooth, SteadyMercury, Jackson, DriftingSand, BluesMistress, Kiwiman, WelfareQueen, Stat, Esmeralda.....all got rep tonight....*


----------



## boedicca (Aug 15, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Well, it's the weekend.  Here's one of my favorites from one of my all time favorite decades. I had sooooo much fun during the 80s.
> Loverboy - Working For The Weekend - YouTube
> 
> Bring back BIG HAIR!




I bet that guy is So Tired of singing that same song for past 33 years.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

I just repped the fuck out of everyone. Hope you are all fuckin' sore.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Kingsley Plantation; Kingsley, the owner, fell in love with one of his slaves. Their marriage became void under Florida law later:

The Florida Territorial Council passed laws forbidding interracial marriage and the right of free blacks or mixed race descendants to inherit property. To avoid difficulties with the new government in what he termed its "spirit of intolerant prejudice", Kingsley sent his wives, children, and a few slaves to Haiti, by that time free black republic. His two daughters had already each married white planters and remained in Florida.[24][25] He sold the plantation to his nephew, Kingsley Beatty Gibbs in 1839, and transferred some of the slaves to his plantation in San Jose, now a neighborhood in Jacksonville.[note 2] Kingsley started a plantation in Haiti that was worked by former Fort George Island slaves, who had become indentured servants; slavery was not allowed in Haiti. 
_______________________________________________

Kingsley had defended slavery, but later saw indentured servitude as a preferred method of work on plantations. A man of contradictions, he and Anna lived out their lives together. The plantation is part of the Timacuan preservation area, it is stunning, a remaining part of history. About 70 miles from where I live.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Smilebong (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 16, 2014)

It's Saturday ~~ Enjoy the Day

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/55b8d998-214c-4ef9-ae76-165a7459e6e2_zps92e07efb.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 16, 2014)

[MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]





Yum!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

Dear fellow rep hoes,

I am currently at 51,930. The first member to push me over 52 K,* if* he/she reps this posting, will be double repped by me tomorrow.  That would be 104 back from me....

So, on your mark, get ready.... you just gotta be in the right place at the right time!!!





Yours truly,

RepScort Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

Smilebong said:


>





Ok, I am definitely repping this. Tits = rep.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 16, 2014)

Expect a deluge of tits now.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear fellow rep hoes,
> 
> I am currently at 51,930. The first member to push me over 52 K,* if* he/she reps this posting, will be double repped by me tomorrow.  That would be 104 back from me....
> 
> ...



I will rep you but you have to wait....I've repped too much in the last 24 hours...bwahaha.
I don't think I have, but that's CK's opinion.....


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  I love tatays. Rep up ho.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Expect a deluge of tits now.



I'm good with that.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 16, 2014)

She's excited about rep too!


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

A not so peppy, rep pup.............................


----------



## Peach (Aug 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *I asked "Who wants some rep" and only these folks raised their hands....
> 
> BobPlumb, Intolerant, SteadyMercury, and Esmeralda......next time raise your hand when I ask*.....



My hand is right uder the frame, I swear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> She's excited about rep too!



I wanna shake her daddy's hand...


----------



## Jackson (Aug 16, 2014)

* tag a long*​


----------



## Noomi (Aug 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear fellow rep hoes,
> 
> I am currently at 51,930. The first member to push me over 52 K,* if* he/she reps this posting, will be double repped by me tomorrow.  That would be 104 back from me....
> 
> ...



Damn. I was too slow!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 16, 2014)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/--J_KcecQa...C4/2YjyJnijs4o/s1600/Cat-and-dog_sleeping.jpg





Aawwwww!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear fellow rep hoes,
> 
> I am currently at 51,930. The first member to push me over 52 K,* if* he/she reps this posting, will be double repped by me tomorrow.  That would be 104 back from me....
> 
> ...




And the member who shot me over 52 K was: Jake Starkey!

But he didn't rep this posting...

That's ok, soon we are at 53 K, and then 54 K and then, WE TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!

_(cue Pinky and the Brain music...)_


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



You, WQ and bong bong are definitely on the Monday delivery list. 

At RepScorts International, Statistikhengst hub, we keep very good lists:

Good boys and girls.

Bad boys and girls.

Are they even boys or girls?  


Would you like yours gift-wrapped??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> She's excited about rep too!



And for this, ye shall be rewarded!  Monday, circa 03:30 AM, EST!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Smilebong (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



 [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]  what is the Monday delivery list?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 17, 2014)

OK, I am repped out.

Have a good day, folks.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 17, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Intolerant said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/363534-rep-scorts-international-2014-a.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Wake (Aug 17, 2014)

I had to share this one. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xx7tPqmEwg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xx7tPqmEwg[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Just bliss.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 17, 2014)

Going out today....might do some sailing with friends.   Repped everyone on the last two pages...so my work is done.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2014)

Wake said:


> I had to share this one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xx7tPqmEwg



Dear Word Detective: I recently listened to a crank call in which an eight year-old Dublin girl attempts to retain the services of a demolitions company in order to destroy her school. Its amusing both in the sophistication of the girl (most of my crank calls at that age involved rude noises) and the willingness of the company to play along with the gag. (Like most things that have ever produced images or sound, its available on YouTube.) During the call, the girl uses the phrase, Fill your boots, man! which seems to mean, Go for it! Im curious about the origin of that phrase, and if its Irish only. For that matter, where does crank call come from?  Greg Charles.

... Fill your boots is definitely not restricted to Ireland, although it does seem most popular in Britain, Canada and Australia. Its especially associated with football (what is called soccer here in the US), where its used primarily to mean score lots of goals and win lots of games. Owing at least in part to the popularity of that YouTube video, and probably to the current World Cup competition, as well, the internet is awash at the moment in speculation about what fill your boots means and where it came from.

Ive found fill your boots used with two basic meanings. Its used, as in your example, as an exhortation to Go for it! or Get up and get going! Just do it!  But its also used in the more particular sense of take as much as you want or take advantage of the situation (Theres an open bar and a free buffet, so fill your boots, boys.).​ -- The Word Detective

Behind the voice: Rebecca Barry:

Rebecca's talent was first publicly discovered by 98FM, when she was only five. The firm James was working for at the time was based in the same building as the radio station, and Dermot Whelan and Dave Moore from The Morning Crew walked through while Rebecca was singing at the company's Christmas party.

"They asked if they could they bring her in, and record her singing Silent Night to play on Christmas Day," recalls Olive. "They asked her again the following year, and then called to say that they had a job for her."

The job was being the voice of the show's hilarious prank calls, which, among others, have seen Little Becky attempt to book a demolition firm to have her school knocked down, apply to do her driving test, and work on cross-border relations with the Orange Order.​


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 17, 2014)

Happy Sunday ~~~ Ticket to the Burn ~~~~~

[URL=http://s1373.photobucket.com/user/djangoLove/media/2d7068cc-0d1e-40dc-87ce-8ea4c45f5966_zps94e23467.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 17, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Going out today....might do some sailing with friends.   Repped everyone on the last two pages...so my work is done.



Christ that one on the right looks like it would even make smacking noises audible from 50 yards away.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Going out today....might do some sailing with friends.   Repped everyone on the last two pages...so my work is done.
> ...





I can live with that.


----------



## Peach (Aug 17, 2014)

Tsky to the east right now, it was northwest earlier today.....................no rain yet.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Very cool
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toXNVbvFXyk



Mesmerizing! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Aug 17, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Going out today....might do some sailing with friends.   Repped everyone on the last two pages...so my work is done.



My God, my God...I'd rep all three!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 17, 2014)

LOVERS!


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 17, 2014)

Jackson said:


> LOVERS!



Looks like puppy love to me.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2014)

Jackson said:


> LOVERS!





Sweet babies!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Jackson (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


>



I hope that wasn't an IQ test.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 17, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



I'm goin' with ya!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 17, 2014)

*Here I am - passing out rep (gifts) to Kiwiman, BluesMistress, Carla_Danger, Bloodrock, and Esmeralda....the rest of you will get coal......just kidding....*


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


>


----------



## Noomi (Aug 18, 2014)

I repped who I could. For some reason I always have to spread it round, even though I am sure I haven't repped someone in days.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

Spreading some Monday morning rep. How's everyone this morning.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Adieu, rep. It was fun.

Hello, new software!!!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

R. I. P.  Almighty Reps.  Thanks to all of you that made it happen.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have seen features pop up all afternoon - I wouldn't write off rep just yet...


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm back to being a rookie.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome back to For Reps Sake, everyone!

Now we get to share Likes instead!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder if there is a limit on likes?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

We all are back to being rookies!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

Levels out the playing field.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> I wonder if there is a limit on likes?



Nope...you can give as many as you Like


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I'm going to start giving out likes until further notice.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm glad the Reps system is gone. The juvenile shit that punk ass little bitches will write there that they are too pussy to write in a post. You see the real vile pukes without their masks in reps. I never negged anyone who didn't neg me first, and have been amazed at the nonsense people pick to spread their diatribes. Adios, Rep, don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> We all are back to being rookies!



So, you're saying the site is "Rookie League?"


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

It's been a long day.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Well I'm going to start giving out likes until further notice.



Like!

Works for me!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> I'm glad the Reps system is gone. The juvenile **** that punk ass little bitches will write there that they are too pussy to write in a post. You see the real vile pukes without their masks in reps. I never negged anyone who didn't neg me first, and have been amazed at the nonsense people pick to spread their diatribes. Adios, Rep, don't let the door hit you in the ass.



Yup, sayonara to rep for everyone. Now we just are who we are and that is the way it should be.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> I'm glad the Reps system is gone. The juvenile shit that punk ass little bitches will write there that they are too pussy to write in a post. You see the real vile pukes without their masks in reps. I never negged anyone who didn't neg me first, and have been amazed at the nonsense people pick to spread their diatribes. Adios, Rep, don't let the door hit you in the ass.



Your experience was different from mine; I can't say I ever got a different attitude in rep PMs than on the public board.  I did get gang-negged and 48-hour clocked as a noob, but that went away once I built up a number.  What I did get was a lot of positive sides of people that might never have been exposed on the board.  So I'd have to say it's a loss.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> It's been a long day.



You just got promoted to "VIP Member"! Thup That should make your day!


----------



## Peach (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Your experience was different from mine; I can't say I ever got a different attitude in rep PMs than on the public board.  I did get gang-negged and 48-hour clocked as a noob, but that went away once I built up a number.  What I did get was a lot of positive sides of people that might never have been exposed on the board.  So I'd have to say it's a loss.



Not only is Dillio now stationary, I am blurry, and your berries are not as stunning.................

Still beautiful when I click the picture though.


----------



## Peach (Aug 18, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Well I'm going to start giving out likes until further notice.


Same here; no dislikes, only "likes" & "agree".


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Peach said:


> Not only is Dillio now stationary, I am blurry, and your berries are not as stunning.................



Pogo has "stunning berries"?

Who knew?

LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Welcome back to For Reps Sake, everyone!
> 
> Now we get to share Likes instead!




I do hope everyone engages in safe liking!!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo your berries are blurry. They look like their drying up and going to seed lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Pogo your berries are blurry. They look like their drying up and going to seed lol.



But my pie graph is nice and clean, what?  You see, I didn't use none of @Pogo's blurry berries in the making of my pie!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm pissed my eye doesn't move in my avatar.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

Speaking of pies. I need to go and eat.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Pogo your berries are blurry. They look like their drying up and going to seed lol.



So I see, thanks.  Well the real berries (outside) are doing that by now but apparently the resolution on avatars went way way down  I reported it in the bugs thread.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Apparently we can no longer click on a quote and be taken to that post.  Nothing happens.

That sucks.

This damn thing is gonna be more work to navigate.  Insert nonexistent thumbs-down emoticon here.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Apparently we can no longer click on a quote and be taken to that post.  Nothing happens.
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> This damn thing is gonna be more work to navigate.  Insert nonexistent thumbs-down emoticon here.



Click on REPLY instead!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> So I see, thanks.  Well the real berries (outside) are doing that by now but apparently the resolution on avatars went way way down  I reported it in the bugs thread.


Yeah that's what I meant. The resolution just isn't there.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 18, 2014)

Will there be a 20 like limit. Lol


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Will there be a 20 like limit. Lol


That would suck.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 18, 2014)

This is an _upgrade?_


----------



## Peach (Aug 18, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Pogo your berries are blurry. They look like their drying up and going to seed lol.



Just click, still great; in celebration of the new format:


----------



## BobPlumb (Aug 18, 2014)

We have "likes", but what about "Love"?  The world needs more love!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Will there be a 20 like limit. Lol



Not that I have come across yet. But if you find out please let us know. LOL


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 18, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> We have "likes", but what about "Love"?  The world needs more love!



There was an option to have a Heart and a Rainbow but they decided not to include them for some reason.


----------



## Peach (Aug 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> There was an option to have a Heart and a Rainbow but they decided not to include them for some reason.



The rainbow would burst through screens, obviously.


----------



## Peach (Aug 18, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Yeah that's what I meant. The resolution just isn't there.



Replaced by large sections of dizzying white....


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Click on REPLY instead!



I have now found it --- it's a tiny tiny tiny arrow next to the person's name.  Couldn't possibly be smaller.  But it's there.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2014)

Peach said:


> Replaced by large sections of dizzying white....



What is UP with all this white.  I'm gonna need polarized sunglasses to continue.  It's like watching a polar bear sit on an iceberg eating marshmallows in a snowstorm.

Oh wait, I can't get rep for that.  What's the point of posting witty repartee now?  Phooey.


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 18, 2014)

NO REP.

No Rep comments.


Too much white.

No linear mode with newest at top.

Only thing that brings me here is the people, and half of them left.  or were banned.


----------



## Peach (Aug 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> What is UP with all this white.  I'm gonna need polarized sunglasses to continue.  It's like watching a polar bear sit on an iceberg eating marshmallows in a snowstorm.
> 
> Oh wait, I can't get rep for that.  What's the point of posting witty repartee now?  Phooey.



Your blackberries remain wonderful, just takes an extra click....


----------



## Peach (Aug 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> But my pie graph is nice and clean, what?  You see, I didn't use none of @Pogo's blurry berries in the making of my pie!




Asymetrical.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 18, 2014)

I still think we should use this to socialize, share good posts, like each's others posts. I still don't know what the difference is between likes and agree's. Looks like the likes are the ones that give points and trophies. 

This will take awhile to figure out. But I am glad to see neg rep gone for good.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Not that I have come across yet. But if you find out please let us know. LOL


well Ive given out ore than 20 so I'm guessing we're safe


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't like it. Lets go back to the old forum!  LOL!


----------



## FireFly (Aug 18, 2014)

This new format is messed up hard to navigate. What happened to reps?

It's easier to use forum on smart phones, but harder on PC.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hurts the eyes. They say they will fix that. I hope soon.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

Give it time, give it time.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I still think we should use this to socialize, share good posts, like each's others posts. I still don't know what the difference is between likes and agree's. Looks like the likes are the ones that give points and trophies.
> 
> This will take awhile to figure out. But I am glad to see neg rep gone for good.



If you look at your statistics under your avi there are "Likes Received", "Trophies" and "Ratings".

When you go into your profile you can see a breakdown of what you have received in each category.

Your total Positive ratings received is 2,868 and that breaks down into 2,855 Likes and 13 Agrees. You also received 3 Disagrees but those don't seem to show up in your ratings.

You have 73 Trophy points and they will be a combination of these;

Trophies | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

They are automatically awarded by USMB so no one can mess with those. LOL


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> well Ive given out ore than 20 so I'm guessing we're safe



Yup, we can go crazy Liking each other now! LOL


----------



## Peach (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Yup, we can go crazy Liking each other now! LOL



I LIKE that idea!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, I can see the new format is going to take awhile to get used to.  I miss handing out reps but in the spirit of adapting to the new environment I'm going on a like-a-rama frenzy to see if my gratification level is reached. Oh baby, oh baby!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 19, 2014)

Is there a limit on how many Likes we can hand out?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 19, 2014)

Carla_Danger said:


> I don't like it. Lets go back to the old forum!  LOL!


I'm with you Carla.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 19, 2014)

I suppose we can't see who liked our comments?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> If you look at your statistics under your avi there are "Likes Received", "Trophies" and "Ratings".
> 
> When you go into your profile you can see a breakdown of what you have received in each category.
> 
> ...



Thank You, The 3 dislikes are a joke because I wanted to look like a badass-Mafia joke from that thread, LOL.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Is there a limit on how many Likes we can hand out?



Nope, Like as much as you want! 



kiwiman127 said:


> I suppose we can't see who liked our comments?



Actually you can.



> Like x *3* *List*



If you click on List you will see who liked your post.




> Like x *3*





> Peach
> kiwiman127
> Wolfsister77​


​


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

If we could still rep posts this one from Sherry in the CS would be repped in a heartbeat! 

USMB Coffee Shop IV

@Sherry


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Yup, we can go crazy Liking each other now! LOL



Well....now that it's so damn easy,_  I just don't feel like it anymore.  _


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> If you look at your statistics under your avi there are "Likes Received", "Trophies" and "Ratings".
> 
> When you go into your profile you can see a breakdown of what you have received in each category.
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Well, I can see the new format is going to take awhile to get used to.  I miss handing out reps but in the spirit of adapting to the new environment I'm going on a like-a-rama frenzy to see if my gratification level is reached. Oh baby, oh baby!




Just remember, @kiwiman127 - for us, every day is still Thursday, no matter what!!!  LOL!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>





Awesome pics.


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 19, 2014)

It's Tuesday & feeling a bit Insane around here...


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> There was an option to have a Heart and a Rainbow but they decided not to include them for some reason.


 I was really looking forward to Pink Hearts and rainbows


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 19, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> I'm glad the Reps system is gone.





I can imagine the likes of _you_ would be.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 19, 2014)

Am I having a ball!  Likes for just about everybody and there are no limits on how many likes you throw out.
To quote Martin Luther King,,,"
*“Free at last, Free at last, Thank God almighty we are free at last."*


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 19, 2014)

Excellent post Derideo,,I *Like*d it!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 19, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Am I having a ball!  Likes for just about everybody and there are no limits on how many likes you throw out.
> To quote Martin Luther King,,,"
> *“Free at last, Free at last, Thank God almighty we are free at last."*



A bit over the top, innit?  Not just trivializing King's words but we always had the ability to express a like.
It would look like this:

"^^ that"

or -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A "like" or "agree" click is just a gizmo to do what we were already doing.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> A bit over the top, innit?  Not just trivializing King's words but we always had the ability to express a like.
> It would look like this:
> 
> "^^ that"
> ...



Maybe a tad over the top, but then I am a thespian!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 19, 2014)

I liked everyone on this page. Damn I've have to get use to that I guess.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Intolerant (Aug 19, 2014)

So we're like whores instead of rep whores


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Apparently we can no longer click on a quote and be taken to that post.  Nothing happens.
> 
> That sucks.
> 
> This damn thing is gonna be more work to navigate.  Insert nonexistent thumbs-down emoticon here.



There is a tiny, almost imperceptible up arrow to the right of the quote - if you click it, it will take you to the post.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> So we're like whores instead of rep whores



Nope, Like whores is Yurt's thread.

We are still old fashioned rep whores who have switched over to e-Rep instead!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Intolerant (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


 I damn near spit soda all over my monitor.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nope, Like whores is Yurt's thread.
> 
> We are still old fashioned rep whores who have switched over to e-Rep instead!


Well, a ho is a ho!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

Dunno how the hell we are going to keep playing this, but I just 'liked' the post above mine. LOL.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 19, 2014)

Where is this little arrow to take me to a quoted post? I cannot see - in fact, I am having trouble even seeing the little thumbs up symbol!


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Where is this little arrow to take me to a quoted post? I cannot see - in fact, I am having trouble even seeing the little thumbs up symbol!



If you look at the beginning of the Quoted Text above says "Noomi Said:" and then right after that there is a faint arrow pointing upwards.



> NOOMI SAID:* ↑ *



When you move you mouse over that arrow it will become clearer and you can click on it. You will then jump to your post.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> I can imagine the likes of _you_ would be.





> *Remember folks, the USMB Lounge is not a place to push an agenda, exclude certain groups/members, flame, fight, bicker, neg or talk politics/religion. It's a lounge to relax and enjoy the USMB community via off-topic threads and posts*.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> If you look at the beginning of the Quoted Text above says "Noomi Said:" and then right after that there is a faint arrow pointing upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> When you move you mouse over that arrow it will become clearer and you can click on it. You will then jump to your post.



Aha, thanks!


----------



## Noomi (Aug 20, 2014)

The more you post in this thread, the more posts there are to like! So spam whore away!


----------



## BluesMistress (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Wednesday ~~


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

Last of the Summer Wine!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>




Good for you -- I'm _way_ behind on mine.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

For those of you who are curious about Trophy Points;

The Trophy thing. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2014)

@Mertex @Bloodrock44


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 20, 2014)

Wazup hoes lol.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Where is this little arrow to take me to a quoted post? I cannot see - in fact, I am having trouble even seeing the little thumbs up symbol!




It doesn't appear if you just reply to thread.  If you reply to another person's post, it will appear next to his user name in your response.  Like in this post, responding to Deri.

DERIDEO_TE SAID: ↑  <  See that little red arrow.....that's the one.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the beginning of the Quoted Text above says "Noomi Said:" and then right after that there is a faint arrow pointing upwards.
> ...




Okay, sorry, Deri had already answered your question.....


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


>


That's a pretty cute cat. What kind of cat is that, with that kind of coloring?


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 21, 2014)

That looks like a Burmese. I have one that looks just like that. She is five years old.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 21, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Looks like a Siamese kitten to me.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 21, 2014)

Most all Siamese are short hair. A cross between a Burma and a Siamese produces a Burmese. Some people call them long haired Siamese. That is a pretty kitten. My daughter found a Siamese kitten a few days ago. It was behind a garbage dumpster. It looks to be about six week's old.  When she told me I thought it was a mix. But this one is full blooded according to the vet. Cute little bugger. Cannot understand why people just throw away animals like they are garbage.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 21, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> Most all Siamese are short hair. A cross between a Burma and a Siamese produces a Burmese. Some people call them long haired Siamese. That is a pretty kitten. My daughter found a Siamese kitten a few days ago. It was behind a garbage dumpster. It looks to be about six week's old.  When she told me I thought it was a mix. But this one is full blooded according to the vet. Cute little bugger. Cannot understand why people just throw away animals like they are garbage.


Are Burmese cats noisy like Siamese are reputed to be?  My last cat, just a black and white domestic long hair, was talkative, but not noisy.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 21, 2014)

Burmese are pretty quite.  She very seldom meows. And when she does its soft.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 22, 2014)

@Carla_Danger


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 22, 2014)

Poor little guy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 22, 2014)

@Carla_Danger 
I'm sorry, but this is funny.


----------



## Peach (Aug 22, 2014)

Just friends......................


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 22, 2014)

Peach said:


> Just friends......................


They like each other.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Just friends......................
> ...



Oops! Wrong thread!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 22, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...




Yes, Esme, you're supposed to give rep, here.....


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 22, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>




Oh crap.... I would not like that action in my pool!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 22, 2014)

They all look like labs.


----------



## Peach (Aug 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I would for the moment..........later, not so much.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 22, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> They all look like labs.


Labs love to swim.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


If I had a pool, I would let my lab swim in it, and maybe one of her friends from time to time who came over for a play date. But that many dogs in the pool? Yikes. It would need a good cleaning!


----------



## Peach (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd swim with this pup, anytime.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 23, 2014)

I stumbled across this today and it is awesome in my opinion. 


The only Opera single to make it into the Top 10 Pop Hits.


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 23, 2014)

Brings back memories.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 23, 2014)

Intolerant said:


> That looks like a Burmese. I have one that looks just like that. She is five years old.


That's a very pretty cat. Is that yours?  And she's a Bermese?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 23, 2014)

@Intolerant 






Notable Members US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Way to go, dude!


----------



## Intolerant (Aug 23, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Intolerant said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like a Burmese. I have one that looks just like that. She is five years old.
> ...


  I've had her since she's was seven weeks old. The other one my daughter found behind a dumpster.  She has a good home now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 24, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 26, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



He'll be happy soon, once he shakes it off


----------



## Yurt (Aug 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> @Intolerant
> 
> View attachment 31340
> 
> ...



i don't think those stats are accurate, if you click on the most negative, it has a member who hasn't posted here for years , as the number one.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Noomi (Aug 30, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



Damn that is so freaking cute!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 17, 2014)

I miss this thread....I think I'll go and thank everyone here............


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 17, 2014)

Yup, it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Yup, it was fun while it lasted!


A month ago tomorrow. I don't miss it, but do miss the energy that accompanied it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 18, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, it was fun while it lasted!
> ...



Yes, the camaraderie was the best part, the daily banter that went back and forth!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, it was fun!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




"You have received 5,124,877 reputation points from Statistikhengst for this posting."


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...





I will see your paltry 5,124,877 reputation points and give you 12,987,444,378 reputation points from Derideo_Te for this posting.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




I will see your puny 12,987,444,378 reputation points and give you 28,148,444,729 reputation points from Statistikhengst for this posting.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'll raise your 12, 987,444,378 points and give you 30,150,344,999 reputation points from Mertex for this post............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Aww, come on, think big!!!

I'll raise your 30,150,344,999 points and give you 102,888,457,226 reputation points from Statistikhengst for this helpful post............

Ahhhh, those were the days...


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



If I were to do that, you'd have way more points than me.....thanks for the 102,888,457,226 is that like billion?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 23, 2014)

I totally forgot about this thread.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> I totally forgot about this thread.



You have received 928,148,444,729 reputation points from Derideo_Te for this posting.

How are you doing, Noomi?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 24, 2014)

Not bad DT, what's been happening?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 24, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Not bad DT, what's been happening?



Been really sick for a while but now I am over it and getting back into my stride again. I am back in the pool and doing my laps. Hard to believe how quickly you can lose tone if you don't exercise regularly. I know I am going to be hurting later from this morning's workout.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Let's go for a google!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad DT, what's been happening?
> ...




Have a good workout, Deri-Dude!!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, Sorry I haven't posted here in awhile. This doesn't show up in my alerts any more. Not sure why. Glad you are feeling better Deri. Hi everyone.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad DT, what's been happening?
> ...




I hope you are continuing to recover....haven't seen much of you around....this new software changed the way we do things....sometimes I don't you you for a while....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



How cute.....love it.


----------

